# The Whisperers in Darkness



## Desdichado (Jul 1, 2005)

A soft rain fell into the mud streets of Greenblade, obscuring the lights poking out of various buildings with a soft, muted curtain of dark gray.  Flashes of lightning far off in the night sky showed the plaza in sharper relief for a moment, followed by the loud rumbling of thunder, but the storm's greatest fury had already past.  Now, only the steady fall of rain was left, pounding a staccato rhythm on the slate roofs of the buildings.  A chill autumn wind gusted momentarily through the sqaure, turning the rain momentarily--driving it sideways into the buildings, and driving away momentarily the rotted and polluted smell of the lake nearby.  Then the gust passed.

As the thunder in the sky rescinded, the thunder in the square flared again--the thunder of a crowd.  The entire muddy block was ringed with buildings, some with raised decks to keep their front doors away from the mud, and around each of the buildings people were out in force, raucous calls, shouts and insults--what could be heard over the rain--drowning any intelligible conversation.  In the center of the square, two men stood with bared knives.  On closer examination, only one is a man--a dark surly fellow, broad and blocky, with a face that looked like it had served as an anvil at some point in the past.  The other fellow, hunched low and growling deep in his throat, is a shifter--with dark brown skin and hirsute almost to the point of being furry.  As an indication of his anger, the hair that wasn't matted with rainwater and slicked mud seemed to stand nearly erect on his arms and head.  Callers from inside some of the establishments were already calling out their odds, and coins--usually small coppers or silvers, very occasionally gold--changed hands in anticipation of the fight that was brewing.

_Each of you is in the square with the crowd.  Who you are with, and what you hoped to accomplish on this rain-soaked night are your own business, but you will be gradually pulled together inexorably.  You can choose to stay and watch the fight, try and meet people in the crowd, or go on to whatever destination you desire.  Several suggest themselves right here in the square itself, including such possibilities as:
*The Emporium:*  A large building covered in flaking paint, the Emporium is entertainment for every taste.  Gambling, opium (and other drug) lounge, changeling prostitutes that can appear as whatever your heart desires, and a freak-show unlike any you've ever seen are just part of what the Emporium offers.

*Lazare's House:*  A more subdued and stylish locale, Lazare's House offers fine smoking rooms and classier games--especially dragonchess.  It also offers a chance to potentially rub shoulders with the wealthy and powerful of Greenblade.

*The Wild Dog:*  A cheap tavern and dog race track and fight pit, the Wild Dog is perhaps the sleaziest place in Greenblade.  It's also the cheapest, and hence, the most crowded.  For the price of some extremely cheap whiskey or ale, you can get tongues wagging freely in the Wild Dog.

*The Church of the Silver Flame:*  Moans of ecstasy and pain ooze from the church, audible even over the near-riotous crowd in the square, which must mean that Jierian Wierus, local friar, is preaching again.  Jierian is notorous as a firebrand, screaming from the pulpit while floggin his own bared back with a cat o' nine tails.  Oddly enough in a town like this, he preaches to a full house.

*Tidwoad's:*  Local jeweler and banking agent of House Kundarak, technically Tidwoad's is probably closed.  But, knowing the shrunken and crotchety old white-whiskered dwarf, he's probably there anyway.

*The Sherrif's Office:*  Sherrif Cubbin, or one of his deputies, is almost certainly in the office, if you dare to approach them.  Without evidence of murder or worse, you're better off not bothering.  Sherriff Cubbin is well-known to be on the private payroll (of the "other" books, of course) of the Governer-Mayor of Greenblade.  Almost always drunk, his constabulary is mostly made up of former watchmen from other major cities, even Sharn, who were all drummed out dishonorably for corruption from their former jobs.  But, if you come with ale, you might get some good information out of the Sherrif--if you're lucky.

*The General Store:*  Probably will be closing soon--but lights are still on for now.  Merchant Taggin, the proprietor, is notoriously tight-lipped about anything he sees.  But maybe there's something you want to buy?

*The Hungry Gar:*  A restaurant, if you're hungry.
There are other locations as well -- if you have access to Dungeon #124, including the map and description of the town of Diamond Lake, then that town is standing in for Greenblade.  It would only take a day or two to get the lay of the land, and I'm assuming that most of you have been here long enough to know what's what.  You can use the map and keyed location guide in the magazine to pick up on any other place you may with to visit.  Keep in mind, though, that I've slightly "Eberronized" the town, so a few things are slightly different.  And although I'm using that location, I am not in any way basing this adventure off of "The Whispering Cairn" so don't worry about spoilers._


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 1, 2005)

Arlanen stands in the rain - cloak wrapped around her, watching the fight with a macarbre fascination. 
She has been here a short while and has no idea what she's looking for or how to find it - her lip curls in disgust at the spectacle before her, but she can't look away... She considers trying to extend her consciousness into those around here, feel what they are feeling, but the thought disturbs her even as it takes form in her mind.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

Forge watches the fight out of curiosity, wondering how the others know who to bet on.  She needed that knowledge because she needed money.  Money was necessary to buy the parts she needed for further research, and honest labor hadn't gotten her too far.  What she wanted was to make money _quickly_.  Well, hanging around to see who won and why might not be a bad idea.  And if that didn't yield anything, the Emporium or Wild Dog might have games or races she could bet profitably on.  If only she could see better in the pouring rain...


----------



## Harvey (Jul 1, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

Ceres was enjoying a mug of ale at the Wild Dog when he heard the ruckus. _What now? _ He thought to himself. Curiosity finally getting the better of him, he decided to head out and see for himself what all the commotion was about. 

Bundling up and heading out of the bar, Ceres found he wasn't the only one... a few of his fellow patrons joined him, coming outside to see two combatants squaring off in the town square. _Ah, a fight... what I wouldn't give for a bit of action myself..._

From beside him, he hears a halfling he recognized from the Wild Dog trill out "5 copper on the human!"

_What, is he insane? _ thought Ceres. _There's no way that human has a chance once a shifter sets his eyes on you. _ 

"Make it 10 and you have a deal, my little friend." Ceres responds back.

A smirk appears on the halfling's face. "You've got a bet, my new friend..." he says with a knowing look. The two turn to watch the end of the fight.


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jul 1, 2005)

Feral starts to watch the fight with interest, but as more people gather she backs away, discomforted by the crowd. She turns and looks for a vantage point higher up that she could watch the fight from, her initial plan to stay in town only long enough to resupply now forgotten.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 2, 2005)

*Arlanen:* _(easily passing a Spot check -- )_  You feel a slight brush against you in the crowd that doesn't feel like merely casual crowding and whirl to catch a handsome young man reaching for your purse (or beltpouch, or wherever you keep your coin.)  When you look at him, he freezes, smiles and shrugs apologetically, and turns away from you.

*Forge:*  You get a few rather nasty crowd jolts, and a few grimaces from the crowd.  A few mutter about not needing "your kind" around here, taking jobs from hard-working, honest folk.  One red-faced and leathery old dwarf in particular seems to give you the most hateful glare of them all, and keeps his eyes more on you than on the fight.

*Ceres:* _(Extremely lucky Spot check for you, especially considering your modifier!)_  After your exchange with the halfling, you catch a glimpse with the corner of your eye of him giving a slight nod to someone behind you.  Surreptitiously glancing back, you see three grimy and scarred thugs moving discretely closer to stand not far behind you.  Their attention also seems to be only halfway --if that-- on the fight.

*Feral:*  Glancing about, you see another shifter squatting leisurely on the roof of an overhang, where he can see easily without feeling crowded.  He gives you a tight, mirthless smile and waves for you to join him if you care to.

*All:*  The taunting and trash-talk in the center of the square looks like it's coming to a head.  The crowd is getting noisier, and the shifter lifts up his head and bellows like some kind of beast to the sky.  His bare chest seems to swell somehow, as if muscles were literally forming under his skin as you watch.  His teeth grow into long fangs, and his yellow wolf-like eyes burn with a predatory gleam.  But the surly human is working himself into a rage as well -- throwing back a huge tankard of ale, which spills over his chin as he slams it down his throat as fast as he can.  With a snarl, he throws the tankard down to the mud, his face red and his eyes bloodshot with fury.  Both are now fingering their dangers and spinning them slowly in their spread hands as they circle each other warily, looking for an opportunity to make the first strike.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 2, 2005)

Shard, noticing Forge's interest in the spectacle of the fight, ignoring the jostling and muttered remarks from the crowd, Shard briefly takes his eyes from scanning the crowd for potential threats to glance briefly at the two strange fighters. 

Shaking his head at the strange ways of the weak fleshed, his eyes alight on a red faced dwarf, who seems to be eyeing the two warforged with particular malice. Holding the dwarfs gaze Shard's left hand falls to the hilt of the scimitar on his right hip, while his right hand tightens reflexively it's grip upon his spiked wooden shield.

Without taking his eyes from the dwarf Shard speaks a single word to Forge *"Trouble".*

//While continuing to stare at the red faced dwarf, Shard attepts to gain his Psionic Focus DC 20, Concentration Check: +7.  I tried the dice roller and it doesn't work for me. //


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jul 2, 2005)

> Glancing about, you see another shifter squatting leisurely on the roof of an overhang, where he can see easily without feeling crowded. He gives you a tight, mirthless smile and waves for you to join him if you care to.




Feral frowns for a moment, then with a look around at the increasing crowd, moves to the overhang, and climbs up. She gives the other shifter a tense nod, then turns her attention back to the fight.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 2, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

Ceres turns to the halfling and looks him straight in the eye. "Nice to know fair play is alive and well in Greenblade." He stares at the halfling menacingly as he grabs the hilt of his sword. "Now, tell your three grimy friends to leave quietly, or else the Wild Dog will be selling halfling on their menu tonight. This pigeon's got teeth."

OOC: Intimidate check 1d20+1 = 21. Dice roller didn't work for me either, so I went with Invisible Castle, which worked spectacularly! Natural 20!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Shard, noticing Forge's interest in the spectacle of the fight, ignoring the jostling and muttered remarks from the crowd, Shard briefly takes his eyes from scanning the crowd for potential threats to glance briefly at the two strange fighters.
> 
> Shaking his head at the strange ways of the weak fleshed, his eyes alight on a red faced dwarf, who seems to be eyeing the two warforged with particular malice. Holding the dwarfs gaze Shard's left hand falls to the hilt of the scimitar on his right hip, while his right hand tightens reflexively it's grip upon his spiked wooden shield.
> 
> Without taking his eyes from the dwarf Shard speaks a single word to Forge *"Trouble".*



  Forge looks sideways at the newcomver, but doesn't disagree with his words.  "Fighter?  Let me give you an edge," Forge murmurs.  Her hand touches his scimitar, and there's a brief, nearly invisible glow that outlines the blade briefly.  "Shall we move to better-lit quarters?"  Forge jerks her head towards the Emporium.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 2, 2005)

_Huh.  I don't know what the story is with Nadaka's Dicebox -- but presumably it's just a temporary outage.  For now, I'll go ahead and roll the checks you just made manually, and hope I don't have to do that again very often.)_

*Shard and Forge:*  With two of you together, the red-faced dwarf seems to deflate visibly, although his eyes still look shifty, and he's glancing side to side as if mentally trying to gauge how much support he'll recieve if he causes trouble and gets in over his head.  He makes no threatening move at the moment, but continues to watch you.  _(Shard, I rolled an 11 + 7 for a total of 18 on your Concentration check, so you're a wee bit short, I'm afraid.)_

*Feral:*  You sit together in silence for long moments; neither looking at each other.  The other shifter then speaks softly, without turning towards you.  "There may be more trouble yet tonight."  With the most casual of gestures, he points his chin ever so slightly at two small knots in the crowd -- two warforged, one dressed in a long gown; the other accoutred more like you've come to expect are eyeing and being eyed warily by various members of the crowd.  And a tall, dark-haired man is being slowly surrounded by three toughs, but he seems aware of them.

"By the light of the Dragon Above," he says with a slight nod up into the sky, towards what cannot be seen beyond the heavy black clouds and still falling rain, "but there may be more fireworks there than the fight we've already got right in front of us."  His mouth twists in a sardonic smile, and he glances at you briefly before turning back to watch the fight and the crowd.  

"You don't look very at home in this town, and this is still a tiny hamlet compared to places I've seen.  What brings such a wilder like yourself this way?"

*Ceres:* _(Holy Crap!  I didn't read carefully that you had a natural 20, so I rolled for you -- I got a natural 20 too!  The dice are smiling seductively for you tonight!)_  The halfling's face turns an unnatural shade of pale green, and then ghostly white, his eyes staring at you, as if just now realizing how big you are, and how dangerous you look like you _could_ be.  "No... no need to be hasty!" he stammers.  "I don't know who you're talking about.  Those guys there -- I've never met them!"  You do see him waving discretely behind his back for them to back up, though.  "I'm an honest fella... just a hard-working mineworker, that's all!"

*All:*  The fight between the shifter and his roughneck opponent is swift and brutal once it begins.  The dark man moves faster than you would have expected, launching himself with a wordless cry at the shifter, and giving him a nice solid cut across the ribs with his dagger.  The shifter barely avoids a fatal strike by throwing himself backwards into the mud.  He hops up quickly and strikes back, missing several times with his dagger.  The settle into a routine of slash, stab and parry before pulling back, both breathing hard and bleeding from minor cuts.

Then the shifter moves in again, and at the last second he _doesn't_ strike with his knife, he thrusts his head forward and bites the man hard on the shoulder, ripping his head away with a fan of blood.  The dark man bellows in pain and falls to his knees, but the shifters rage seems to have passed.  Almost casually he punches the man in the face, and he falls in to the mud, no longer moving.  The crowd goes silent for a moment, then erupts in shouts and cheers (and curses).  The shifter backs up, literally licking his wounds, and a few men move to lift the dark man, but they are all quickly obscured by the crowd who is now filling in the space where the combat took place.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 2, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Forge looks sideways at the newcomver, but doesn't disagree with his words. "Fighter? Let me give you an edge," Forge murmurs. Her hand touches his scimitar, and there's a brief, nearly invisible glow that outlines the blade briefly. "Shall we move to better-lit quarters?" Forge jerks her head towards the Emporium.




//Isida, I hope you don't mind, but I've merged Shards background with your//

While keeping his eyes on the dwarf Shard begins to back his way thru the crowd following forge.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 2, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Ceres:* _(Holy Crap!  I didn't read carefully that you had a natural 20, so I rolled for you -- I got a natural 20 too!  The dice are smiling seductively for you tonight!)_  The halfling's face turns an unnatural shade of pale green, and then ghostly white, his eyes staring at you, as if just now realizing how big you are, and how dangerous you look like you _could_ be.  "No... no need to be hasty!" he stammers.  "I don't know who you're talking about.  Those guys there -- I've never met them!"  You do see him waving discretely behind his back for them to back up, though.  "I'm an honest fella... just a hard-working mineworker, that's all!"




_OOC: Wow! That's insane! Let's see if the luck holds out. In the meantime, should I continue using Invisible Castle, or have you keep rolling natural 20s for me? _

Ceres watches in satisfaction as things go his way. He gives a quick glance to the three thugs behind him, making sure they are not closing in. Once the fight finishes, he turns to the halfling. "So, looks like I win. You going to keep our wager?"


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 2, 2005)

Arlanen is intrigued by the man, she's had no other leads into what awakened her power, so will attempt to follow him through the crowd, despite her renewed focus on something though, she cannot help but be distracted by the fight and will keep glancing back at it.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 2, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

_Well, that was a short and brutal fight... It's a good thing I'm not into games of chance, though I would probably have put my gold on the shifter. Their animalistic traits make them deadly combatants._ He wraps his cloak a little tighter around himself. Then he looks at the two warforged standing side by side.

_What are two warforged doing in a little town like Greenblade? Perhaps they're hired swords as well? I'd better find out..._ Alastor makes his way through the crowd towards the two warforged. He gets up next to one of them and strikes up a conversation.

"That was quite a little fight, eh? So what are a couple of warforged like you doing in Greenblade?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2005)

Forge jerks around and stares at the unknown human.  Alastor would see that she's rather unusual looking for a warforged.  For one, there's no doubt as to her personality.  She wears decidedly feminine-looking clothes, including a shaped corset, skirts, and a scarf around her head to conceal her lack of hair.  It's still obvious she's a warforged however.  

"Who are you?" she snaps, and looks sideways at Shard.


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jul 2, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> "You don't look very at home in this town, and this is still a tiny hamlet compared to places I've seen. What brings such a wilder like yourself this way?"




Feral eyes the other shifter warily for a moment, before answering gruffly, "needed to re-supply".

She turns her gaze back to the finished fight, and the dispersing crowd, and gestures with one hand at them. "This happen often?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 2, 2005)

*Shard, Warforged Psychic Warrior*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Forge jerks around and stares at the unknown human. Alastor would see that she's rather unusual looking for a warforged. For one, there's no doubt as to her personality. She wears decidedly feminine-looking clothes, including a shaped corset, skirts, and a scarf around her head to conceal her lack of hair. It's still obvious she's a warforged however.
> 
> "Who are you?" she snaps, and looks sideways at Shard.



Stepping forward slightly to interpose his body between Forge and the weak fleshed human, Shard is forward of Forge and slightly to the right thus permitting visual contact between the two, while being in position to strike at the human if necessary.

Shard stares down at the short human, with his hand upon the hilt of his Scimitar, and holds the humans gaze with an unswerving gaze of his own. 

"Speak, human" Shards says in a slighly grating metallic voice.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 3, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Ignoring the two warforged intimidating remarks, Alastor continues to introduce himself: "Well, miss, I would gladly introduce myself. The name is Alastor, sword for hire and accomplished master of the arcane arts."

_A female warforged...? I never really thought they would go to such lengths to get an identity. It must be a thing they started thinking about after the war._

He then looks into Shard's pulsing eyes and down at the scimitar he carries in the scabbard.

"Well, I may not have assessed the situation well enough, sir, but I believe that would be an extremely stupid move for a thinking individual like yourself. I don't really have anything against warforged. You were quite capable soldiers during The Last War and you're quite fascinating from a scholar's point of view, but now you don't exactly have a whole lot of goodwill with the rest of the people in Khorvaire. So please don't pull a stupid stunt like that..."

Alastor starts flexing his fingers and fire appears in his palm.

"These little things pack quite a lot of punch. It should be enough to fry your metallic hide, so why don't we keep things civil and avoid an unnecessary conflict?" He says while smiling at Shard.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 3, 2005)

*Ceres:*  The halfling grumbles as he hands you the ten coppers -- not much, but more than these mineworkers are likely to see often.  He stalks away from you then, and you do notice him giving signals to his three lackeys.  They don't make any move towards you, but you are aware of their eyes on you wherever you turn.

*Alastor, Forge and Shard:* _(Hey, you're doing fine on your own -- I'll let you continue to work on your conversation for a while...)_

*Arlanen:*  The would-be pick-purse is not hard to follow visually if you try -- you're  small enough to make your way through the crowd and keep up with him without getting blocked.  The young man heads for a higher vantage point on a deck in front of the Emporium, in a location that also happens to be out of the rain.  From there he watches the end of the fight, then he turns to go inside.  He sees you looking at him as he enters, and frowns, but doesn't stop.

*Feral:*  The other shifter barks out a short laugh, scrubbing his hands through his wet hair and flinging rainwater to the roof below where he's crouched.  "Yeah, at least once a week.  Greenblade's a bit of an unhappy town.  Lots of folks have short tempers."  He grins to himself as he reaches inside a pocket of his cloak and his hand comes up with a big red apple.  After taking a few bites he glances at you, gives a small start, and reaches inside again to offer you one as well.


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jul 3, 2005)

Feral accepts the apple from the other shifter. She polishes it on her sleeve of her shirt, then takes a bite. As she chews, she seems to be visibly considering some matter. Swallowing, she gestures to herself with the apple. "Name's Feral. You?", she inquires.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 3, 2005)

Seeing that he's noticed her, Arlanen walks up to the young man (assuming she can catch up with him) and interrogates him.
"Who are you and what do you think you were doing back there?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Ignoring the two warforged intimidating remarks, Alastor continues to introduce himself: "Well, miss, I would gladly introduce myself. The name is Alastor, sword for hire and accomplished master of the arcane arts."
> then looks into Shard's pulsing eyes and down at the scimitar he carries in the scabbard.
> 
> "Well, I may not have assessed the situation well enough, sir, but I believe that would be an extremely stupid move for a thinking individual like yourself. I don't really have anything against warforged. You were quite capable soldiers during The Last War and you're quite fascinating from a scholar's point of view, but now you don't exactly have a whole lot of goodwill with the rest of the people in Khorvaire. So please don't pull a stupid stunt like that..."
> ...



  "Don't try to intimidate me _Alastor_" Forge says testily.  "While you may or may not be able to throw flame, _I_ can repair myself.  I doubt you can, or even comprehend how to do so.  Besides, we were doing nothing to you.  Our caution is justified, considering our lack of _goodwill_" she hisses.

OOC - Sorry I forgot to mention it, the glow Forge put on Shard's sword was an infusion of _magic weapon_.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 3, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Ignoring the two warforged intimidating remarks, Alastor continues to introduce himself: "Well, miss, I would gladly introduce myself. The name is Alastor, sword for hire and accomplished master of the arcane arts."
> 
> _A female warforged...? I never really thought they would go to such lengths to get an identity. It must be a thing they started thinking about after the war._
> 
> ...




_Hmm typical condescending weak-fleshed human, thinking that he can put his nose were it isn't wanted_

At the conclusion of the humans speach, Shards only response is to draw his Scimitar half way out of it's scabard, and to continue to stare evenly at Alastor.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Don't try to intimidate me _Alastor_" Forge says testily. "While you may or may not be able to throw flame, _I_ can repair myself. I doubt you can, or even comprehend how to do so. Besides, we were doing nothing to you. Our caution is justified, considering our lack of _goodwill_" she hisses.



"State your purpose human,or leave"


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 3, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor looks at Forge. _I don't remember the warforged of Cyre acting so superior. I guess that what happens when you give fighting machinces the ability to think for themselves..._

"I'm most certainly aware of your self-repairing abilities, but I believe it requires that there's actually anything left of you _to_ repair..." The fire in Alastor's palm suddenly turns into a little ball of lightning that's spraying small sparks.

He then turns to Shard. _Well, he's certainly a sturdy fellow... I wouldn't want to get in a fight with him and that scimitar looks awfully sharp..._ Alastor suddenly realizes that he may have bit of more than he can actually chew. Still, he believes that the rest of the town's inhabitants will back him up if this little chat turns violent.

"Well, I wasn't really approaching you in any hostile manner. I was just trying to strike up a conversation with you and then you give me this aggressive behavior. I've introduced myself, I believe it would be appropriate of you to let me know who you are, if you can put a lid on that "superior" attitude..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2005)

"If you put a lid on your 'attitude,' we'll call it even.  You're no better than us," Forge says evenly.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 3, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

_Huh. Looks like I might have overstayed my welcome yet again._ Ceres pockets the money, and starts on a leisurely stroll. He surreptitiously looks at the three thugs to find out A) if they are following him and B) what sort of weapons/armor they possess, if any. His stroll will take him past what appear to be two warforged arguing with a human, and over to the General Store.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 3, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Alastor looks at Forge. _I don't remember the warforged of Cyre acting so superior. I guess that what happens when you give fighting machinces the ability to think for themselves..._
> 
> "I'm most certainly aware of your self-repairing abilities, but I believe it requires that there's actually anything left of you _to_ repair..." The fire in Alastor's palm suddenly turns into a little ball of lightning that's spraying small sparks.



At the bold claim of the human Shard takes a step closer to the human, drawing his Scimitar another 2' from it's sheath, while bringing his spiked shield up into a defensive position.



> He then turns to Shard. _Well, he's certainly a sturdy fellow... I wouldn't want to get in a fight with him and that scimitar looks awfully sharp..._ Alastor suddenly realizes that he may have bit of more than he can actually chew. Still, he believes that the rest of the town's inhabitants will back him up if this little chat turns violent.
> 
> "Well, I wasn't really approaching you in any hostile manner. I was just trying to strike up a conversation with you and then you give me this aggressive behavior. I've introduced myself, I believe it would be appropriate of you to let me know who you are, if you can put a lid on that "superior" attitude..."



Shard slides his Scimitar back into it's scabbard, but continues to stare evenly at the human.


			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "If you put a lid on your 'attitude,' we'll call it even. You're no better than us," Forge says evenly.



"State your purpose, Human"


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 3, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

"Fair enough, miss." Alastor closes his hand and the electricity dissappears between his fingers.

"My purpose of this little confrontation was actually just to get to know you and ask what you were doing in a little town like Greenblade. I haven't seen a lot of warforged wander around in the Eldeen Reaches, so I was quite surprised to see you two here. As for myself, I believe I've played with an open hand and told that I'm a sword for hire and is currently looking for employment in these parts of Khorvaire."

He has seemingly already forgotten about the fact that he may be in hostile territory with the warforged.

"I did say my name was Alastor, right...?" He suddenly wonders while scratching the back of his head with his left hand.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 4, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> "Fair enough, miss." Alastor closes his hand and the electricity dissappears between his fingers.
> 
> "My purpose of this little confrontation was actually just to get to know you and ask what you were doing in a little town like Greenblade. I haven't seen a lot of warforged wander around in the Eldeen Reaches, so I was quite surprised to see you two here. As for myself, I believe I've played with an open hand and told that I'm a sword for hire and is currently looking for employment in these parts of Khorvaire."
> 
> ...




Shard noticably seems to relax at the words of the human, and takes a step back to allow Forge and the Human to continue with the social exchange.

Shard begins to survey his surrondings looking for other potential threats, while still keeping the human within his peripheral vision.

"Forge, we should leave soon."


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 4, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor looks at Shard. "What's the rush, sir?"


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 5, 2005)

*Feral:* "Gaszi," he says.  "I'm Gaszi.  Born and raised in Sharn, but by the grace of the Flame, blessed to come back to my true home in the Reaches.  I'm just stopping through this town myself.  Where are you headed?  I've been out and about for some time, and I've got news --or at least rumors-- of almost every land under Siberys."

*Arlanen:* The young man turns back in surprised as he hears your voice.  He's already inside the foyer of the Emporium, and another small man at a desk rises as you enter, but he sits back down slowly, his eyes on you, as he sees you're merely speaking with the younger fellow.  A small lamp gives dim light to the foyer, and a heavy curtain blocks off the rest of the building.  The young man was just about to lift it and pass through.

"I was going to pick your purse of course--what did you think?  Look, it's nothing personal.  You looked like you might actually have something in it.  You saw me, I backed off--what more do you want?"

*Ceres:*  Several others are starting to give a wider berth to the man and the two warforged--you see what look like strange flickering lights hovering near them, casting a strange reddish, then white illumination on their faces.  A man mutters darkly at them--to no one in particular, but you can hear him clearly--"T'ain't natural, them 'forged.  I'll be burn'd if this'uns here ain't worse than t'others yesterday."

*Alastor, Forge and Shard:* _(Hey, you guys are doing great without me butting in--let me know when you're down conversing and I'll step in; otherwise keep at it.)_


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 5, 2005)

"You mean you're not the one who's been spying on me?" demands Arlanen, she'll then pause to think it through and realise that would make no sense.
A slight touch of of guilt over thinking the thief was more than he is causes her to toss him a gold piece before heading back into the crowd.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 5, 2005)

*Arlanen:* "Hey, wait!" you hear the young man call out.  "Hold on, blast you!  I just want to talk a second..."


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 5, 2005)

Arlanen turns around, a confused expression on her face, "What?"


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 5, 2005)

*Arlanen:*  "You say someone has been spying on you?"  The man cocks his head curiously.  "Whatever for?"

He shakes his head.  "Nevermind, you wouldn't tell me anyway.  Listen, maybe I can help you.  My name's Murrough.  If someone in Greenblade is causing trouble, I can usually tell you who it is and where he is."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 5, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Alastor looks at Shard. "What's the rush, sir?"




Hearing the humans question, Shard turns back towards the human and seems to stare at Alastor for an uncomfortable length of time. _What's wrong with this meddling human, can't he take a hint. Perhaps we haven't been direct enough_

"What we are doing here in Greenblade is no concern of yours!, Where we are going is no concern of yours!" Shard pauses to collect his thoughts

"We do not desire to talk to you, nor do we want your company, good day and begone"

Shard maintains eye contact with the human for a moment to make sure his message has finally sunk in, then he turns to leave with Forge.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2005)

Shard said:
			
		

> Shard noticably seems to relax at the words of the human, and takes a step back to allow Forge and the Human to continue with the social exchange.
> 
> Shard begins to survey his surrondings looking for other potential threats, while still keeping the human within his peripheral vision.
> 
> "Forge, we should leave soon."





			
				Alastor said:
			
		

> Alastor looks at Shard. "What's the rush, sir?"



  "The rush is that you're not the only one who is somewhat unsettled or simply annoyed by us.  If someone is going to get... violent, I'd prefer to be somewhere where I can bar a door if necessary.  I was going to the Emporium to do some gambling actually," Forge says neutrally.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 5, 2005)

"No thanks, in fact I think I see my friends over there" indicates the two warforged (being the ones relatively nearby that look like the sort of people that people don't want to mess with), "looks like they're getting into trouble again."
<<Bluff Check +1 = 11, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=113165>>
Arlanen will take off in the direction of the warforged, and hope they aren't particularly hostile...


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Arlanen:*  Murrough's eyes narrow skeptically.  Although he makes no effort to follow you immediately, he keeps his eyes on you closely as you walk away.


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jul 6, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Feral:* "Gaszi," he says. "I'm Gaszi. Born and raised in Sharn, but by the grace of the Flame, blessed to come back to my true home in the Reaches. I'm just stopping through this town myself. Where are you headed? I've been out and about for some time, and I've got news --or at least rumors-- of almost every land under Siberys."




Feral continues to eat the apple.

"Not really headed anywhere in particular. Was thinking 'bout skirting the Gloaming and heading up towards Greenheart. Eventually heading east towards Wolf's Paw."


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Feral:*  Gaszi barks another short laugh.  With only a hint of mocking in his voices he shakes his head slightly.  "Not really branching off too far, eh?  The Reaches are a small place, all things considered.

He chuckles to himself, and stands.  With the fight over, he appears ready to retire from the porch rooftop.  "Be careful near the Gloaming.  It's never a good place to travel, but lately..."  He trails off, shaking his head slightly.

"There's been more strange tales than normal of late.  There's even a man in town named Nedwin who just came from there.  Be _very_ careful.  Something's going on in the Gloaming, and if you're smart, you'll stay well clear of it."


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 6, 2005)

Arlanen approaches the larger warforged trying to keep her body language friendly and open to the point of being exagerrated.
"Hi"


----------



## Harvey (Jul 6, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

Ceres takes note of the mumbling man, and notes his comments, but continues on. He keeps peering over his shoulder, making sure his "friends" are still about. Ceres is about to continue on to the General Store when something catches his eye.

It seems like there's another fight brewing! It seems that some human is bothering a couple of 'forged, threatening them with some magical gestures. And look... the human has a friend that's come over as well. _So, the odds are even, eh?_ He thinks to himself. _Two fights in an hour? This place seems like magnet for trouble... can't decide if I like that or not. Still, if a fight does break out, it might be just what I need to distract my new followers._

Ceres positions the warforged and the humans in between himself and his the three thugs. He mills around a bit, waiting for a fight to break out.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 6, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor notes that a red-headed woman is approaching the warforged. _Oh, this is just perfect... Can't she see I'm talking to these war machines right now!? I want them with ME! I NEED some adamantine-plated bodyguards._


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jul 7, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> "There's been more strange tales than normal of late. There's even a man in town named Nedwin who just came from there. Be _very_ careful. Something's going on in the Gloaming, and if you're smart, you'll stay well clear of it."




Feral gives a toothy grin.

"Never been said I was smart. Now where's this Nedwin, if you don't mind?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 7, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Arlanen approaches the larger warforged trying to keep her body language friendly and open to the point of being exagerrated.
> "Hi"



Turning to the strange exuberant red headed human, Shard examines her in an appraising way. 

_Whats the matter with these humans, do I have a sign on my back asking them to come pester me today or something._

Glancing at Forge, Shard gives her a meaningful but pained look that speaks a single word 'Humans', with an almost imperceptible shrug Shard turns back to the human woman.

"Yes"


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 7, 2005)

"The names Arlenen Medani, hope I'm not intruding or anything." Arlanen looks mock-sheepish.
"You see there was this guy who I think was trying to steal from me and I was trying to evade his company and thought - hey there's a couple of warforged. I mean, they don't need much, so their aren't going to steal from me - and you don't exactly have the equipment to take advantage of me in other ways, so I thought I'd pretend I was with you and then this other guy, the one trying to steel from me, would go away. Plus there's always the potential benefit of possibly making a friend and stuff."
This is all said in quick succession with a voice and expression so eager and friendly that it can only be false, or at least exagerated.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 8, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor stares at the night sky. _Keeper, please take me away from this place NOW!_ He collects himself and looks back at the red-headed woman and starts introducing himself.

"Well, good evening, miss. I'm Alastor, sword for hire and master of the arcane arts." He says in as flamboyant a manner as possible trying to make himself look like the greatest spellcaster that ever walked on Eberron.

He then starts wondering about her words. _What's wrong with this woman? Warforged are war machines for crying out loud! I don't believe anybody would take advantage of her because she'd warn the entire town with that voice._


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 8, 2005)

*Feral:* "Probably in whichever tavern is serving the cheapest ale or the cheapest women.  I don't know where he stays, though--maybe Jalek's Flophouse."  With that, the shifter lopes off into the crowd with a wry grin back at you as he disappears.

*Forge, Arlanen, Shard:*  Glancing about _(Made Spot checks, you three passed)_ you see an unusual convergence on your location.  In addition to the four of you standing about talking, you see a tall, stern-looking man with a black goatee not far from you, and watching you.  Or perhaps watching _through_ your group.  You also see several others both approaching and watching you--three who look like large bouncers, or street toughs, another slippery-looking young man (Murrough, for Arlanen who knows him) and even a sly little halfling with a mischevious grin on his face.  For whatever reason, it looks like you've landed headfirst in a nest of trouble.


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jul 8, 2005)

Feral will clamor down from the roof, and head over to Jalek's Flophouse. She'll move at an easy pace, keeping her eye out for potential disturbances like the previous fight.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 8, 2005)

Arlanen looks around nevously - she pauses a moment to try and focus her mind and unknown to her, her skin shimmers with a white light. 
<<manifests precognition - +2 to any one roll in the next 10 minutes, has a visual display, i.e. her skin seems to shimmer for 1 round>>
"We can see you're watching us, can we help you boys at all". Arlenen unintentionally speaks in a somewhat patronising voice.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 9, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

The man in the black goatee (aka Ceres) glances at Arlanen's glow, but does not respond to the inquiry. He is busy eyeing the three thugs... _and wait? Is that the halfling over there as well? _ He waits to see if the thugs make a move, or respond to Arlanen's inquiry.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 9, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor looks surprised at the woman who seems to be a half-elf. _That was certainly not magic! What is this woman doing and why!?_ Then he looks around and sees the people assembling around him and the others. _That's not what I needed!_ He thinks to himself. He quickly draws his spear and points around.

"Any of you people want something from me...?" His eyes glowing with barely supressed magical power.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 9, 2005)

Forge glares at the world in general.  She just wanted to make some gold, and now apparently she was going to have to put these fools in thier place.  She gives the thugs a hard look, her hand straying to the club at her side.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 10, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

Ceres watches as the rest of the group livens up to those around them. _Hmmm... looks like things are going to get interesting... _ "Don't mind me... I'm just passing through... but it looks like these thugs don't like to entertain visitors..." he says, with a wink to the brightly glowing half-elf and, just for fun, a wink to the female-looking warforged.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 10, 2005)

Eyeing the thugs, the halfling and the goateed human warily, Shard steps slighty in front of Forge on her left hand side, and draws his Scimitar with his left hand, and assumes a defensive posture.

Shard points his Scimitar at the nearest opponent, and maintains unswerving eye contact with him.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 11, 2005)

*All:*  The thugs (and others) are now making no secret of their interest in your little group--they are practically stalking towards you, cudgels and daggers in their hands.

As you prepare to meet them, you suddenly feel paralyzed--unable to move anything except your eyes.  And it's not just you--the entire crowd has stopped; frozen mid-step, eyes wide and darting from side to side.  The babble of conversation is hushed; all you can hear is the soft drumming of the rain on the rooftops nearby and in the puddles at your feet.  A wave of heat passes over you; the rain and puddles start to steam.  You can't see much beyond the vague, nearly shapeless forms of those near you frozen in place in the thickening steam and mist.

You hear a sound--it sounds like a tinkling little girl's giggle, coming from nowhere in particular, yet clearly audible over the rain.

And then suddenly you can move again.  The fog and steam quickly evaporates under the falling rain, disappearing in seconds.  The crowd moves again as normal--although you remember clearly seeing their faces strained and wide-eyed throughout the event, with the exception of a few people _(i.e., the six of you)_ everybody continues on about their evening as if nothing had happened.  The thugs, and halfling, and others who were moving in threateningly are all gone--disappeared without a trace.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 11, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

"What in the name of the Host just happened?" Ceres spins around, looking at the rest of the center of town. He pats himself down, to make sure he's all still there. He looks at the rest of the group huddled together. He notices the thugs' disappearance, and looks around again. He looks at the the two warforged, and the human and half-elf, who also seemed to notice something amiss. "Did you all feel that? And hear that giggling?" Ceres' hand rests on the pommel of his blade, by reflex.


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jul 11, 2005)

Feral stops in shock. She strides over to where the thugs had been standing, looking around wildly. One hand rests on her battleaxe, an involuntary low pitched growl issuing from her.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 11, 2005)

Arlanen looks around confused, "I can't say I'm not relieved, but can you tell me before you cast magic like that..." she breathes, barely audible above the crowd - she doesn't really beleive it was one the people she's met, but wants to.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 11, 2005)

"Funny..." Ceres replies to Arlanen "I half hoped it was you, what with the way you were glowing and all..." Ceres draws closer to the rest of the group, still nervously looking about the rest of the crowd. "Is it me, or does no one else here notice what just happened?"


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 11, 2005)

"That ones easy, people usually just don't want to notice that kind of thing."


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 12, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor looks around seriously confused about what just happened. _What was all that about? And what was that girl giggling about?_ He looks at the others as if expecting one of them to draw a plausible conclusion.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 12, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

Ceres will turn around and look for the nearest person. He will approach him or her (preferrably a woman) very openly, trying to be as least threatening as possible. "Excuse me... I'm sorry, but I'm relatively new to Greenblade... what just happened here?"


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 12, 2005)

*Arlanan d'Medani - Half-Elven Psion*

EDIT: Remember, read properly before posting.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 12, 2005)

_(Ceres, did you mean to approach one of the female PCs, or just some random NPC?)_


----------



## Harvey (Jul 12, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> _(Ceres, did you mean to approach one of the female PCs, or just some random NPC?)_




_A random NPC... someone who does not appear to be in shock, like the rest of the PCs. Ceres would use diplomacy, if needed._


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 13, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

"Perhaps we should get inside?" Alastor looks at Arlanen and points toward The Wild Dog.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 13, 2005)

*Ceres, and anyone listening:*  You stop a woman passing by--a middle-aged farmwife by the look of her.  "What just happened?" she says.  "Oh, just a fight.  They break out in the taverns all the time.  This one took long enough to get going that the gamblers got involved, placed odds and drummed up a crowd is all.  That happens pretty frequently too.  Don't worry about it--we're not _that_ rough of a town, despite what it looks like here."

She turns and walks away.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 13, 2005)

*Arlanan d'Medani - Half-Elven Psion*

"Yeah, in there - not the common room though, does anyone have a room?"

<<Or do I? If so I wont' suggest it unless no one else has a room there>>


----------



## Harvey (Jul 13, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

Ceres approaches the other four that he noticed had reacted to the unusual event: the human, the half-elf, and the two warforged. "I think it's only us that noticed what just happened."

As the human and half-elf bring up the notion of getting out of the rain, Ceres chimes in. "Good idea" he says, and casts a glance, as if confirming that the three thugs had, indeed, disappeared. "Listen, I know none of us know each other, but whatever happened seems to only have happened to us. And if none of us were the cause of it, then maybe sharing some info might figure it out."

_OOC: Ceres probably does have a room there, since he's been in town for a least a day or two, though I honestly didn't think of it during character creation. Can we retcon?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 14, 2005)

"I would need to analyze the situation further before I say anything.  For now, let's go to the Emporium," Forge says in a very subdued voice.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 14, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Ceres approaches the other four that he noticed had reacted to the unusual event: the human, the half-elf, and the two warforged. "I think it's only us that noticed what just happened."   ...   _OOC: Ceres probably does have a room there, since he's been in town for a least a day or two, though I honestly didn't think of it during character creation. Can we retcon?_



_A shifter passing by (Feral) has a reaction that indicates that she almost certainly experienced it as well--although she was not part of your impromptu "gathering" earlier.  And yes, I'd assume that most of you have rooms (with the possible exception of the warforged who don't really need them unless they want them--up you y'all there) in one of the various inn's noted on the map._


----------



## Harvey (Jul 14, 2005)

_OOC: My fault, sorry Cursed Quinn. Didn't notice that Feral came over to where the thugs were. _ 

Ceres looks to Forge. "I'd say the six of us retire to a room with more privacy. I have a room over at Jalek's Flophouse we could use..."


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 14, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

"Ah, that's sounds excellent, sir!" Alastor replies. "By the way who are you? I don't believe I've met you before? The name's Alastor."


----------



## Harvey (Jul 14, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

Ceres reaches his hand out for a handshake. "I'm Ceres, of House Deneith. A Blademark by trade." Ceres looks side to side. "I suggest we continue out introductions inside" he says, nodding his head towards the direction of the flophouse.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 14, 2005)

*Arlanan d'Medani - Half-Elven Psion*

Arlanen will follow, eager to get to the bottom of this mystery and yet unsure of how to that.


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jul 14, 2005)

Feral will follow the group to Jalek's Flophouse, as she was already heading there to seek out Nedwin.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 14, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor shakes Ceres' hand and continues: "I'm wandering sword for hire myself. I've been wandering around Eldeen Reaches to find some work, but so far I haven't been able to find any," he replies. After the introduction, Alastor makes his way towards Jalek's Flophouse.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 14, 2005)

Shard follows Forge into the FLophouse and listen to everyone begin their introductions

_What the hell was that, hmm I wonder if it was Psionic in nature and the giggle was a audible by product of the manifestation_ Knowledge(Psionics):14.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 14, 2005)

Forge's expression is cloudy as she goes to the Flophouse.  She needed _gold_ more than conversation.  Though perhaps she was concentrating more fully on her own problems to deflect her attention from the strange phenomenom that just occured.  

"For those that did not hear, I am Forge, artificer and tinkerer, creator and explorer," she introduces herself.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 15, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Forge's expression is cloudy as she goes to the Flophouse. She needed _gold_ more than conversation. Though perhaps she was concentrating more fully on her own problems to deflect her attention from the strange phenomenom that just occured.
> 
> "For those that did not hear, I am Forge, artificer and tinkerer, creator and explorer," she introduces herself.



Hearing Forge speak breaks Shards introspection _Fool, keep yourself focused.  Who knows what threat these weak-fleshed pose to you and Forge_

Shard scans the group to see what there reaction is to Forge.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 15, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith*

As the troupe enters the flophouse, Ceres nods at Forge's introduction. He looks to the other warforged. "And you are Forge's travelling companion, I take it?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 15, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> As the troupe enters the flophouse, Ceres nods at Forge's introduction. He looks to the other warforged. "And you are Forge's travelling companion, I take it?"



Meeting the humans gaze momentarily Shard give an almost imperceptable nod.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 15, 2005)

*Shard:* You don't believe that what happened was psychic in nature; at least as near as you can tell.  It lacks the tell-tale signs that you were taught to look for.  Or--at least--if it is psionic in nature, it is too subtle for you to tell.

*All:*  Jalek's Flophouse _(as indicated on the map)_ is located closer to the water's edge than the village square where the fight took place.  As you get closer, you can hear the steady sound of rain falling on the surface of the lake, as well as a gurgling and lapping sound of waves against the rotted piers.  A strong smell of stagnant and dirty water, dead fish, and human(oid) waste permeate the air, although the rain does help to disperse it a little.  You can only imagine what it would smell like here on a clear, hot summer day.

The flophouse itself is a large former warehouse, with people of all types in bedrolls on the floor.  In addition to the floor, large rickety scaffolds have been built up to four or five levels high, and people are roosted like birds in the scaffolds as well.  There is a muted buzz of whispers, snores, people stirring and children fussing, water dripping and beating on the roof, and a strong smell of body odor and open (or spilled) chamber pots.

_(Are any of you actually staying in the flophouse, or no?  If you look at the map, there are also a few inns in the area, which no doubt offer better accomodation than this.  The flophouse is the Greenblade equivalent of staying at the "Y".)_


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 15, 2005)

*Arlanen d'Medani - Half-Elven Psion*

Arlanen will turn her nose up at the surroundings.
"Very well, at least it's somewhat more private - I suggest we talk quickly so we can leave quickly." 
"My name is Arlanen, I'm here with the increasingly ill advised goal of discovering myself. Now, does anyone have any idea what went on back there?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2005)

"None, other than the fact that our attackers vanished and no one seemed to notice.  This place reeks of death, and not in a good way.  I say we move this conversation elsewhere and swiftly as possible," Forge says, the last in a testy voice.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 16, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "None, other than the fact that our attackers vanished and no one seemed to notice. This place reeks of death, and not in a good way. I say we move this conversation elsewhere and swiftly as possible," Forge says, the last in a testy voice.



_ Everyday Forge becomes more and more like the weak-fleshed, we warforged aren't composed of flesh, so the smell of the weak fleshed shouldn't bother us_

Shaking hs head slightly Shard continues to follows Forge and the others, while keeping an eye open for trouble.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 16, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor nods at Forge's remark. "I agree with Forge. We'd better find a better place to stay or I'm going to get very sick very fast." He covers his nose and mouth with his shirt sleeve to keep the stench out. _Why did I ever come to this god-forsaken place...?_


----------



## Harvey (Jul 16, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

Ceres follows the others' lead to find a new place to talk, but inwardly thinks_ C'mon... it ain't all that bad. I've seen a heck of a lot worse..._

"OK, so here's my story. Rememebr when the shifter and the human were fighting in the middle of the street? Well, a halfling and I placed a friendly wager on its outcome. Little did I know that the halfling has three thugs waiting in the shadows for someone... a little more gullible than I. I... shall we say _suggested_ to the halfling that he and his friends honor their wager. They didn't take too kindly to my words of persuasion, and I believe they wanted to get their money back the hard way. Not looking for a fight, I was hoping to use something as a distraction... which I hoped would be the three of you arguing" he nods to the two warforged and the human. "Then, all of a sudden, we all froze, and when we could move again, the halfling and his three friends were all gone!"

"At first, I thought it was some magics from our glowing friend, but it was no magic that I recognized. And what was with that giggling child?"


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 16, 2005)

"Well I must admit that the skinny one was someone I had a run in with, but I too have no clue as to the wierd dissappearing act, who was glowing - I must've missed that?"


----------



## Harvey (Jul 17, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

Ceres looks at Arlalen with a raised eyebrow. "Um, miss, it was *you* that was glowing. Or didn't you notice?" Ceres stares at Arlalen with a bit of suspicion in his eyes.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 17, 2005)

*Arlanen d'Medani - Half-Elven Psion*

Arlanen looks somewhat taken aback, "I'm sorry, strange things have been happenning recently - I'm developing in ways I don't really understand. I know I'm not capable of making men not there though."


----------



## Harvey (Jul 17, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

Ceres' look of suspicion is replaced by one of sympathy. "I can relate. The same thing happened to me... it's hard enough realizing that you've been _blessed_ by the dragonmark of your house" he gestures to something underneath the tunic on his right shoulder "but growing up, strange things would happen to me as well. It took time to realize that I had fallen under the curse of the hexblade." He leans in a bit to whisper to Arlalen. "The trick is to take control of whatever is happening to you. Channel it. Use it. It way take a while to learn how to do that, but it will empower you."


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 18, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor looks at Ceres and Arlanen. "I can only agree with Ceres in this matter, miss Arlanen. Through serious training and mental excercise you should be able to master whatever powers you posses. The same goes for me. I trained at one of Cyre's most prestigious military academies to harness the power of destructive arcane magic and I still have a long way to go before becoming a true master of my art."

He has seemingly forgotten that he introduced himself _as_ a master of the arcane arts...


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 18, 2005)

"okay, I know I have a problem - now stop talking at me like I'm a little girl or something." a petulant frown flicks across Arlanen's face.
"I just want to know what happened in the square"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 18, 2005)

_I swear these weak-fleshed can talk in circles, or about insignificant things for hours_

"Lets not spend *more* time in useless debate or speculation, it's obvious that none of knows what happened back there, whatever happened, happened for a reason, it will either reveal itself in time, or it won't"

"Instead of talking about things none of us know the answer to, how about we do something constructive, like speak to the local sage or village elder to determine if this has occurred before"

_How these people have survived until now, is a mystery to me_


----------



## Harvey (Jul 18, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

"Well, after you..." Ceres says to Shard, in a sarcastic tone, followed by a flamoyant gesture towards to the doors of the inn.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 19, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> "Well, after you..." Ceres says to Shard, in a sarcastic tone, followed by a flamoyant gesture towards to the doors of the inn.



Meets eyecontact with Ceres "No human!, I find it distastful having to talk to your kind."


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 19, 2005)

"Fine, I'll go talk to someone," and then under her breath, "some people have a severe attitude problem around here".
"I don't recall seeing a town hall or anything, so I think the best place to start would be the Sheriff's office, does that sound about right to you?"


----------



## Harvey (Jul 19, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

Ceres holds Shard's penetrating gaze, and responds "You know, I never had an issue with a 'forged before... hell, one of them helped me out of a jam once. But, I guess there's a first time for everything." He is sure to hold Shard's stare, even while responding to Arlalen's comment. "The sheriff's office sounds like a great place to start. I, for one, would love to get to the bottom of this mystery."


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 19, 2005)

_Is everyone agreed to go to the sherriff then?  Look over the map if you like as well-- there are also other plausible destinations.  I'm not trying to influence anyone, just make sure that you know all of your options as your characters probably would._


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 19, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Ceres holds Shard's penetrating gaze, and responds "You know, I never had an issue with a 'forged before... hell, one of them helped me out of a jam once. But, I guess there's a first time for everything." He is sure to hold Shard's stare, even while responding to Arlalen's comment. "The sheriff's office sounds like a great place to start. I, for one, would love to get to the bottom of this mystery."



"_How touching human_, did that warforged aid you while it was still enslaved to it's human masters, or perhaps it was just following orders."  

Shards fists clench unconsciously

"I too was once like that warforged, it wasn't until I had my first taste of freedom that I realised that I had been created a slave, something less than human, which could be used and abused, and then discarded when no longer useful"

"And that is how the majority of your kind view us now, most of the animosity we face on a daily basis, is due to those same attitudes."

"That and jealousy!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 20, 2005)

"Shard, calm," Forge says evenly, reminding him they didn't need to purposefully _make_ more enemies than necessary.  "Now, let me understand the rest of you.  You wish to go to the sherriff, in a town that's obviously corrupt, to inquire of a strange, supernatural phenomena that occured to remove several unsavory types from engaging us in combat?  I rather think that he would dismiss us as madmen.  Instead, let us find the enemies of our enemies and investigate them.  They may have more reason to remove them from our sight than the sherriff.  Our other option is to search out a sage, as was said, and investigate him as well to determine his knowledge and powers," Forge says, her head high.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 20, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Shard, calm," Forge says evenly, reminding him they didn't need to purposefully _make_ more enemies than necessary. "Now, let me understand the rest of you. You wish to go to the sherriff, in a town that's obviously corrupt, to inquire of a strange, supernatural phenomena that occured to remove several unsavory types from engaging us in combat? I rather think that he would dismiss us as madmen. Instead, let us find the enemies of our enemies and investigate them. They may have more reason to remove them from our sight than the sherriff. Our other option is to search out a sage, as was said, and investigate him as well to determine his knowledge and powers," Forge says, her head high.




_Damn it she's right, I'm always getting us into trouble when ever I open by big mouth, that's why it's best to let Forge speak _

Looks to Ceres "Forge is right, it seems that I have been rude, I meant no insult by my suggestion to look into this matter further, also it's not fair to blame you for the errors of the majority of your race" 

Shard slightly nods to Ceres then the rest of the group in a conciliatory manner.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 20, 2005)

*Arlanen d'Medani - Half-Elven Psion*

"You speak sense, though I don't know what passes for a sage in this town - I suppose we could try the temple, but from the sounds coming from their earlier the priest sounds more like a firebrand than a scholar."


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 20, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor nods at Arlanen's remark. "Yes, the last thing we need is some no-good preaching zealot. Unfortunately, I have no idea whether there even is a sage in this town or not."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 20, 2005)

"Well, we can find out if we ask someone in the know.  Which, I doubt, will be anyone who frequents _this_ place.  Let us go somewhere where those with the gold to hire a sage would frequent.  Perhaps the Emporium?" Forge offers.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 21, 2005)

*Arlanen d'Medani - Half-Elven Psion*

"Sounds good"


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 21, 2005)

As you're all discussing your next move, a large and burly half-orc bruiser laced with a fine pattern of scars appears from inside the flophouse, dragging a dirty and bedraggled man behind him.  At the door, he throws the man down and kicks him.  From the look of things, he's been cuffing and kicking this man off and on the entire way from the rear of the flophouse.

"Doncha come back agin, Nedwin, lessen' you can pay, y' here?  Now git!"  He gives the man another kick and turns to walk away.

Nedwin lays on the ground cackling to himself, then suddenly he lurches to his feet and begins to croak something that sounds a bit like a song of some kind.  

_"This final scene you'll not see... 
to the end, your dream...
is fraying."_

Still chuckling to himself, the man turns into the rain and staggers drunkenly down the street.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 21, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

Ceres accepts Shard's comments with an easy chuckle. "Oh, make no mistake, I've been known to be just as stupid as the rest of my race. And while I may not have been guilty of enslaving your race, I admit that I'm more than guilty of turning a blind eye at your plight. But then again, I tend to focus a little too much on fighting and getting the job done than I do on societies woes."

Ceres thinks on Forge's comments. "Eh, I think all officials are corrupt, but it makes little difference to me. If we go to them, then we know where we stand. If they're not corrupt, we have an ally. If they are, then we'll now an enemy when we see one. But should we tip our hand..." Ceres trails off...

Ceres' thoughts are interrupted by the halc-orc bouncer, and the scene brings a chuckle to his lips. He turns back to the group. "A sage may be a good idea as well..."


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 24, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor sees the poor drunk man getting kicked out of the flophouse. _I guess I'd better have enough money if I don't want to share that man's fate._


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 26, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor continues to walk toward the sheriff's office to locate a sage.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 26, 2005)

_(If I don't hear any objections, I'll go ahead and move the game forward to the sheriff's office soon.  Still haven't heard from a few people yet, on what they want to do.)_


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 26, 2005)

*Arlanen d'Medani - Half-Elven Psion*

Arlanen follows Alastor.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 28, 2005)

The rain begins to slow to a slow drizzle as you head back towards the square.  The crowd has also largely dispersed; it's getting later, people are wet--time for bed.  There are still a few people out walking, talking loudly (and laughing) or drinking their mead, ale, beer and cheap wine, usually hunkered down under awnings from the rain and wind, but not many.  Your group gets a number of surprised stares; a large diverse group as yours is a rare sight in Greenblade, or anywhere for that matter.

The sherrif's office is a small, dingy building made of old splintering and age-silvered timbers, many with the bark only sparsely or poorly removed.  There is no door, just a heavy multi-hued curtain covering the open doorway.  Inside the floor is hard-packed dirt, and a mildewy, earthy smell hits you, mingled with sour ale and sweat.  A rough-hewn unfinished wooden desk is front of you, and a gnarled and grizzled old street tough with an eye-patch and stubble that is more gray than brown is sitting at it with his feet up, and sound asleep snoring loudly.  Behind him is a row of iron bars with a door into a small room with three uncomfortable-looking cots.  Two of them are also occupied by sleeping men.  When you walk in, the snoring deputy's snore's miss a beat, and he sits up bleary eyed, trying to focus on you. 

"Eh?" he croaks, swallowing hard, then grabbing a clay jug and guzzling noisily a thick brown liquid.  He wipes his mouth on the back of his hand and looks at you again, slightly more alert now.  "What is it you want this late at night?"


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 28, 2005)

"on second thoughts, I don't think we're getting any help here" whispers Arlanen under her breath, she otherwise waits for someone else to speak first.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 29, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

"Good evening, my good man. I was wondering if you could give us directions to one of the town's sages if you have anyone living around here?" Alastor tries not to breathe in too heavily to avoid the stench. Then he hands the deputy 4 silver pieces.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 29, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

Ceres stifles a chuckle at what passes for the sheriff's office. His face then turns sour as he thinks to himself: _Now it looks like I'm going to hear it from the 'forged about being wrong. Ah well, can't win them all._

He cocks his eyebrow as Alastor passes the sheriff some coin. While the party is talking to the sheriff, Ceres keeps his eye on their back, nervous that his old "pals"... or even worse, might show up uninvited.


----------



## Kagura~deadly~ (Jul 30, 2005)

~She sat quietly observing her surroundings~


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 31, 2005)

Arlanen will try and stay out of site and quiet, she's disquieted by the lack of authority here and all too aware that she's fairly helpless.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 2, 2005)

The old man's eyes gleam appreciably as he fingers the silver, putting one between his teeth and examining it.  Then he puts on his best greasy smile and looks up at you.

"Sage, is it? Wot did you have in mind?  We've got a perfessor from Morgrave University doing field work in the hills out o'town, scholars at the temples, an' crazy old men who preach doom from the street corners.  And iffin' yer jus' want some local information, I ain't such a bad source meself."


----------



## Harvey (Aug 2, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

Ceres chuckles at the bribe-indced good nature of the sheriff. He speaks up to the group. "Well, Morgrave is a top-notch university in my hometown of Sharn, so maybe we should start there."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Ceres chuckles at the bribe-indced good nature of the sheriff. He speaks up to the group. "Well, Morgrave is a top-notch university in my hometown of Sharn, so maybe we should start there."



"That sounds like an excellent idea Ceres, perhaps the Sheriff can provide directions to this professor" Shards looks inquiringly at the Sheriff.


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 2, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

"Ceres is right, this professor from Morgrave would probably be the man we would want to talk to."


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 4, 2005)

The sherrif's deputy leans back in his chair appraisingly as he pockets the silver coins you gave him.  "Allustor, he calls himself," he says.  "He rented a house here a few months ago, and had it fixed up right nice.  Don't know that he spends much time in it, but there you have it.  Y'can't miss it; it's near the edge o' town to the nor'east.  Iffin he's not there, he's usually camping near some tomb or dig or summat."


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 4, 2005)

"Thankyou sir, we'll be on our way."
Arlanen heads directly out of the building, eager for some fresh air.


----------



## Harvey (Aug 4, 2005)

*Ceres d'Deneith, Human Hexblade*

Ceres waits for the others to take leave of the sheriff, and as he leaves, calls out "oh, and sheriff, if you ever need a hired hand in this town, feel free to keep me in mind!" He follows the rest of the group, making sure to keep an eye out behind them for any trouble.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 8, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> The sherrif's deputy leans back in his chair appraisingly as he pockets the silver coins you gave him. "Allustor, he calls himself," he says. "He rented a house here a few months ago, and had it fixed up right nice. Don't know that he spends much time in it, but there you have it. Y'can't miss it; it's near the edge o' town to the nor'east. Iffin he's not there, he's usually camping near some tomb or dig or summat."



"We should be off then, lets try his house first"


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 8, 2005)

_Keep in mind, it's about 2 AM right now.  You can go try to find the professor if you want, though._


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 8, 2005)

"hmmm, where did the time go, I don't think the professor would appreciate our intrusion, and since we want to be on his good side..." Arlanen frowns slightly, "on the other hand, I don't like leaving it too long."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 8, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> _Keep in mind, it's about 2 AM right now. You can go try to find the professor if you want, though._



_Damn weak-fleshed races that need sleep_

Sounding particularly grim and annoyed "Very well then, let us find a place to rest, for those who need it.  Then we can visit the Professor in about 4 hours time"


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 9, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

_4 hours!? What does he think we are!? Bloody warforged!?_ Alastor gets a hold of himself and adresses Shard:

"Well, considering you don't need any sleep at all, it's very nice of you to grant us 4 hours to rest in, but I would much prefer 8 hours of sleep. I suggest we find a comfortable inn to stay at."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 9, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> _4 hours!? What does he think we are!? Bloody warforged!?_ Alastor gets a hold of himself and adresses Shard:
> 
> "Well, considering you don't need any sleep at all, it's very nice of you to grant us 4 hours to rest in, but I would much prefer 8 hours of sleep. I suggest we find a comfortable inn to stay at."



"It's up to you human, but by the time you've finished rousing yourself from your slumber.  This professor may have already left, and since we don't know where he currently working, it might be hard to track him down"


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 9, 2005)

"I hate to agree with the warforged, but we need to sort this out as soon as possible - No offence Mr Shard"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 9, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> "I hate to agree with the warforged, but we need to sort this out as soon as possible - No offence Mr Shard"



_It's lucky I don't have facial expressions, or I'd either be shocked or grinning from ear to ear, it would be nice to be able to communicate with my body like the weak fleshed._

Shard inclines his head slighty in Arlanen direction, with a touch of humour in his voice he says "No offense taken"


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 11, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

"Very well then... We'll make it 4 hours then, but if I look like something the cat dragged in tomorrow, it's because I didn't get my beauty sleep! Also, I'm very grumpy when I don't get enough sleep, so anyone bothering me unnecessarily will be turned into a human torch..."

Alastor looks for a suitable inn while they're walking through the town and will avoid the Flophouse at all costs.


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 13, 2005)

Arlanen will also head back to her Inn.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 18, 2005)

_I'll fast-forward until sometime a little after dawn--let's just assume everyone found a place to rest, and I won't worry about where it is until (if) it becomes important._

In the growing graylight of the morning, your small group gathers on the street leading towards Allustor's house.  The rain has stopped, but the streets are still wet and the sky is still cloudy and steel-colored.  A stiff breeze keeps you cool.

Allustor's house is indeed easy to recognize, as the deputy alleged.  It is the first well-maintained house you've seen in town, with impeccably clean river-stone walls and slate-shingled roof, and a neatly groomed garden behind a low stone wall.  A few late blooming cool weather flowers still dot the garden, and a handful of trees in the garden are an explosion of orange, red and yellow colors.

You don't see any evidence of anyone in the vicinity of the house, however, except a few early risers walking through the street.  It looks as if the door is hanging loosely opened, and one of the windows also seems to be open.  Through the open window, you can see a sodden curtain waving weakly in the wind.


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 18, 2005)

Arlanen will approach cautiously and tap on the door, "hello".


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 19, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor walks up behind Arlanen and waits for somebody to come out and open the door.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 19, 2005)

The door swings quietly on it's hinges as you knock on it.  There is no sound save the keening of the wind and the beginnings of a bit of bustle as the town comes alive behind you.  The house is dark. _(Did some quick Spot checks for you two: Arlanen got a 25, Alastor, a 4)_

Arlanen notices that the hinge on the door swings oddly; it appears to have been bent out of shape.  The door itself is oddly scored and dented, as if it has been heavily slammed by some heavy (and sharp) object.

Nobody answers your call of "hello."


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 19, 2005)

"I really don't like this."
Arlanen pushes the door further open and peers inside.
"Looks like its been broken into, surely it can't be our fault for asking around, can it?"


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 20, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

"Hmm... That is strange... I don't like this one bit either, Arlanen. Somebody else must have been looking for the professor as well." Alastor answers and pulls out his spear.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 22, 2005)

Inside, the house looks as if a storm has gone through.  Broken furniture and papers litter the floor randomly.  Strange dark patches that look like drying blood are spread about as well in disturbing and unlikely patterns.  Fans of sprayed blood ten feet long, for instance, or big patches on the ceiling.

There is a curtain hanging raggedly in a doorway to further rooms in the back.  Incongrously, the curtain appears to be in perfect condition--just about the only item in the entire front room that isn't slashed, smashed or spattered with blood.


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 22, 2005)

Arlanen turns back outside to be sick by the house's wall.


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 23, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor gets out of Arlanen's way looks into the house to discover the bloody mess.
"By the gods, what massacre happened here...?" He turns a little pale but pulls himself together in order to get to the bottom of this new situation. He covers his nose and mouth with his hands and walks into the house to search it for possible clues as to the whereabouts of the professor.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 23, 2005)

_Are the two of you the only ones still around?_


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 23, 2005)

After taking a moment to recover Arlanen heads back into the house, unaware of the brief glow that emenates from her as she passes the doorway, straining her senses as far as she can so she's not caught unawares.
OOC Manifests Precognition, +2 to any one roll in the next 10 minutes, will use on any spot/listen checks to detect an ambush.

OOC: Since it was over 2 weeks since Lord Raven last posted on this thread, and longer still to go back to Harvey it looks like it - I'm enjoying it though.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 23, 2005)

OCC: Sorry guys, I'm going to pull out on this, the team dynamic has changes so much especially with the absence of Forge  Heve fun though.


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 24, 2005)

OOC: _Well, this isn't going very well... Why is it that every game I get into around here seems to sink so soon?_


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 24, 2005)

OOC: _I'll run it for just the two of you is that's all I've got, but I want to find out before I get too far along._


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 24, 2005)

OOC:


			
				MadMaxim said:
			
		

> OOC: _Well, this isn't going very well... Why is it that every game I get into around here seems to sink so soon?_




I was wondering the same thing, do I smell or something?


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 25, 2005)

I'll give it another day or two to see if anyone else is still here, and if not, I'll continue with just the two of you, if you want to.


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm happy to continue, enjoying it so far


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 26, 2005)

OOC: I'm staying as well. This is a whole lot more gory than the other games I've been in. What I wouldn't do to be able to cast fireball at the moment, for personal protection of course


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> This is a whole lot more gory than the other games I've been in.



OOC:  Is that good or bad?


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 26, 2005)

Just to tell you all (both?) I'm away this weekend, I may be able to post, but expect not to. Just don't mistake me for another deserter when you can't summons me


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2005)

Weekends are usually bad for me as well--how about I just put us all on hold until Monday.  If anyone else is going to reappear, they probably will have by then, too.


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Weekends are usually bad for me as well--how about I just put us all on hold until Monday.  If anyone else is going to reappear, they probably will have by then, too.



Sounds good.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 30, 2005)

Just checking in to say that I called in sick--give me another day or two to get my feet back on the ground, and retool the adventure I'm working on for just the two of you.


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 30, 2005)

Okay, ready when you are.


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 31, 2005)

I hope you get better soon, Joshua. Looking forward to continuing the adventure.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 9, 2005)

_(OOC: I'll roll up any Spot/Listen and or Search checks as needed behind the scenes here.  I don't suppose either of you has Track or ranks in Survival?  Pity.  )_

Delicately searching through the house, it is obvious that the body parts scattered about represent more than one individual -- there may be as many as six bodies here.  It is difficult to say for sure, due the mangled and mutilated nature of the corpses, and the mixture of arms, legs and entrails.  You both spot a trail of blood that leads out through the back of the house; neither of you has the expertise to tell which of the two it may be, but someone either crawled or was dragged through the house and out the back.

Here the door is missing; in fact, a large portion of the wall is entirely missing as well and the house ends in a gaping, ragged hole.

You spot another cryptic clue; the sides of the broken wall seem to be dripping with a blackish, oily slime.  Looking carefully, your senses augmented by your psionic abilities _(Arlenanen)_, you spot something even more peculiar.  The house is, other than the fact that it's been ransacked, in pretty good shape.  That is, the construction is solid and appears relatively recent.  Around this ragged tear in the back wall, though, the wood frame and panelling seems ancient, silvered, rotted and riddled with worms, termites and maggots.

And what's even *more* peculiar is that this rotten state appears to end suddenly a feet away from the hole; the same piece of wood could be new and shiny on one end, and rotted on the other end if it came within a certain distance of the hole.

While examining this strange clue, you both hear a low moan.  Behind the house is a small garden of shrubs, bushes and small trees.  Many of them are apparently trampled or knocked over.  And from under one such fallen tree, you see a human hand poking out of the downed foliage.  It seems to be moving weakly.


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 10, 2005)

Arlanen points at the hand - "Over there".


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 13, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor looks in the direction Arlanen is pointing and sees the hand.

"It may be a survivor!" he exclaims and rushes to the person's aid.


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 13, 2005)

Arlenen follows a moment behind, trying not to look nervous of this new development.
She'll glance around the area looking for anything suspicious


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 14, 2005)

Under the bushes is a human male, middle-aged, groaning and moving very slightly.  He's still dressed in his nightclothes, but he has been attacked by something, and is covered with blood.  Large wounds in his neck and torso still slowly seep, and his eyes are glassy.

As you inspect the victim, you also hear the sounds of regular bustle and commotion in the street beyond the garden.

_(OOC: NOTE: for the new characters, this could be a good chance for you to get involved, if you're merely a passer-by at the moment.  The garden wall has also been smashed through, and there are smears of slime and blood there too--anyone passing by can't miss it.)_


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2005)

*Galec, Shifter Cleric*

This town made little sense. The display last night clearly showed Greenblade respected strength, but Dol Dorn was nowhere to be seen. The Silver Flame had a temple, but the god of strength himself? Bah to them for their backwardness.

Galec's shoulders twitched as they always did when he was agitated. He wondered if he should demand pulpit time at the temple, or maybe street-preach, or--

The internal arguments come up short, as does Galec, at the sight of the wall. Something had torn through it, and not cleanly. Galec draws his longsword at the sight of blood on the stones, looking around to see if there are any town guard present. Then he shakes his head, dismissing the need for htem, and slowly approaches the breach in the stone himself.

Peering around, he sees the human and the half-elf bent over a third person. Judging none of them capable of this level of destruction (or of whatever this ... slime is), he calls out to them without actually entering the garden, sword still at the ready. 

"Ho there! Are you all right? Do you need aid?"


----------



## Krug (Sep 14, 2005)

Darksheen scratched his head. "Now where was that necromancer?" muttered the warforged. As he looked around, he spied the slime and blood. Blood always got him curious, since it probably meant that something was dead. The Necromancer heard what appeared to be a priest of some sort saying "Ho there! Are you all right? Do you need aid?" and started to shamble over.


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 14, 2005)

"Aid'd be good, if you offer it freely." Arlanen watches the strangers approach trying to look relaxed while being ready to poke at them with her spear if the need arises.


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> "Aid'd be good, if you offer it freely." Arlanen watches the strangers approach trying to look relaxed while being ready to poke at them with her spear if the need arises.




Galec enters the garden, keeping his sword drawn, but at his side to present the least threat to those for whom he's offering aid. He smiles at the diminutive half-elf's qualification

"Merely remember the powers of Dol Dorn and his shifter servant to your fellows should they ask, and that will be payment enough."

His smile falls when he sees the bloodied human on the ground. Without thinking, he finds one of the miracles floating in his mind, breaking its pattern to release its energy for another purpose. He opens his mouth to make a trill like a songbird, his voice zipping through a simple melody, then he places his hand on the man and lets his energies flow through the human.

_OOC: converting *Bless* to spontaneous cast *Cure Light Wounds*. I couldn't get the dice link to work from the OOC thread. I saw you'd done some rolling of your own, but I rolled on Invisible Castle, too, just in case. Got a pitiful 2. I'll obviously not object if you want to re-roll the 1d8+1 _


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 15, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor looks up from the wounded man and stares at the shifter. He still holds his spear in his right hand while he's kneeling down beside the man.

_I thought all shifters ever did was hug the trees... I guess they also have holy men amongst them..._ Then he looks past the shifter and sees a warforged. _Why do my actions seem to attract all the weird beings on the face of Eberron? Well, they might be of some use..._

"Your aid is highly appreciated, gentlemen" Alastor answers. "We were coming out here to ask a professor for some advice regarding some strange events in the town last night and when we came out here, the whole place looked like a tiny warzone."


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2005)

"Well, the whole of Eberron is a big warzone, is it not?" Darksheen guffaws at his attempt at humour. When he sees that no one is laughing, he examines the area. "And the name is Darksheen," says the blackened warforged, who looks like he's seen better days. What isn't blackeneed appears rusty.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2005)

On being healed (slightly) the man's eyes pop open and he begins a long, throaty scream.  He begins trying to scramble through the brush franticly, and his screams do not stop.

Passers-by on the street outside are starting to take notice.


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2005)

*Galec*



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> On being healed (slightly) the man's eyes pop open and he begins a long, throaty scream.  He begins trying to scramble through the brush franticly, and his screams do not stop.
> 
> Passers-by on the street outside are starting to take notice.




"What in the name of the sovereigns happened to this man?" Galec starts as the still-wounded man drags himself along. He jumps up to try to restrain him, trying a comforting tone as he says "Sir, you're safe. Wounded, but safe. Please, stop and let us help you."


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2005)

"Oh dear maybe his voice box is broken. Happened to another model brother of mine," says Darksheen.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "What in the name of the sovereigns happened to this man?" Galec starts as the still-wounded man drags himself along. He jumps up to try to restrain him, trying a comforting tone as he says "Sir, you're safe. Wounded, but safe. Please, stop and let us help you."



He flinches away from you, still twitching and screaming.  He doesn't seem to see you, at least not for what you are.

He heaves himself to his feet and attempts to run away but _(0 HP)_ his progress is slow.


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 16, 2005)

Arlanan tries to catch up to the man and take him by the wrist. "We're here to help, calm down." She manages a slight smile, though her own nervousness at the situation shows through.

OOC: Diplomacy check 7


----------



## Krug (Sep 16, 2005)

"Doesn't seem like the subject is going to be very helpful...." says Darksheen.


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 16, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor follows Arlanen and prepares to jump the man and wrestle him to the ground if the half-elf cannot calm him down and he tries to escape again.

_We've got to get this man calmed down somehow. He's the only one who can tell us what happened here and I sure don't want that drunken sheriff finding out about this. He would only cause trouble and probably ruin our chances of solving this messy murder attempt._


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2005)

*Galec*

Galec rushes in front of the man, grabbing for his shoulders to better restrain him.

"Listen to the young woman, sir. You keep this up and you'll only injure yourself again."

_OOC: Just in case, a Diplomacy roll for Galec, too: 8_


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 19, 2005)

Despite your best attempts _(smirk)_, the injured man does not calm down, and seems to be even more agitated.  His eyes dart nervously from each of your faces, as if he's just seeing you for the first time, and doesn't trust a one of you.

He backs away slowly, spinning, looking for an opportunity to dart through any gaps between you, although he also looks on the verge of collapsing.


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2005)

*Galec*

The shifter tries his best to keep the man penned in, fearing he'll hurt himself if he runs. He calls out to the warforged, though, instead of trying any further negotiations with the woozy human.

"You with the hefty metal frame and the sardonic commentary. How about putting those manufactured muscles to some use and restraining our friend so we can get him some proper medical attention?"


----------



## Krug (Sep 20, 2005)

*Darksheen*

"Well all right. I'lll do my best. But I'm not too strong, my friend.." says the warforged, as he tries to restrain the man.


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 20, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

"Sir, I believe it's in your best interest to calm down or I'll be forced to incapacitate you..." Alastor says while pointing his spear at the man's chest.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 21, 2005)

The man collapses again _(exerting himself at 0 HP)_ unconscious.

Meanwhile a small crowd is starting to gather near the hole in the wall to the garden.  You hear someone mention going for the sherriff.


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> The man collapses again _(exerting himself at 0 HP)_ unconscious.
> 
> Meanwhile a small crowd is starting to gather near the hole in the wall to the garden.  You hear someone mention going for the sherriff.




Galec sighs, a mixture of both relief and frustration. 

To the people gathering at the wall, he calls out, "Get whoever you like, so long as you go get a proper healer first!"


----------



## Krug (Sep 21, 2005)

"Oh dear he isn't ofmuch help is he?" mutters Darksheen. "Perhaps we should leave him be? I sense he is not going to be of much use to us..." says the warforged.


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 22, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor looks angrily at the warforged: "Maybe not to you, but he's the only one who can give us any clues as to what happened here and we don't even know who he is."

Then he looks at the shifter: "Excuse me, sir, but could you help us bring this man to House Jorasco's house in this town? I think he needs some professional help."


----------



## jkason (Sep 22, 2005)

*Galec*



			
				MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Then he looks at the shifter: "Excuse me, sir, but could you help us bring this man to House Jorasco's house in this town? I think he needs some professional help."




"If you have a way to restrain this man at House Jorasco, I could attempt to heal him again," Galec says, stooping to grab the man by the legs to help carry him. "Certainly he's not getting any better lying on the ground exposed like this."

Something suddenly dawns on the shifter, and he smiles almost shyly. "My apologies, by the way. I was distracted by healing and then trying to calm the man, and utterly failed to introduce myself. I'm Galec Setou, chosen of Dol Dorn."


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 22, 2005)

"I'm not sure who you are - but you seen a decent enough sort, I'm Arlanen D'Medani."


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 23, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

"I'd prefer he stayed unconscious while we get him to House Jorasco, because he has obviously been under a lot of stress and we have no idea how he'd behave, if we woke him up again. And the name's Alastor."


----------



## Krug (Sep 23, 2005)

"I'm Darksheen," says the warforged, wondering what's supposed to happen next. _I think we're supposed to have a drink, if my knowledge of human customs is correct,_ The warforged thinks.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 26, 2005)

_FYI... my work schedule has become a bit more busy lately, and I almost exclusively post from work.  I don't think it will slow us down too much, but just to make everyone aware, I may miss a day or two here and there.  I'll respond later today or tomorrow with your House Jorasco move though.  Feel free to continue in-character dialogue in the meantime; this stuff is great._


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 26, 2005)

"Well lets get him there then - Darksheen, Galec, you two look strongest." Arlanen takes on a commanding tone


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 27, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

_Hmm... I certainly didn't expect to Arlanen to suddenly take charge like that... I thought I was the one in charge..._ Alastor scratches his head and wonders. _Well, I guess she's right._

"Galec, I was wondering what is a holy shifter like you is doing in a seemingly dead-end town like Diamond Lake? I'm looking for a suitable employer, but you don't seem like a sword for hire like me."


----------



## Krug (Sep 27, 2005)

Darksheen will help, though his pneumatics aren't the best...


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2005)

*Galec*



			
				MadMaxim said:
			
		

> _Hmm... I certainly didn't expect to Arlanen to suddenly take charge like that... I thought I was the one in charge..._ Alastor scratches his head and wonders. _Well, I guess she's right._
> 
> "Galec, I was wondering what is a holy shifter like you is doing in a seemingly dead-end town like Diamond Lake? I'm looking for a suitable employer, but you don't seem like a sword for hire like me."




"That's because I'm not," the shifter returns as he and the warforged follow Arlanen's lead. "I'm out on mission for the church, to bring my talents as proof of the good of Dol Dorn. Spread the word, as it were. Given the only temple in this town is Silver Flame, it struck me as just the kind of place that could use a missionary like me."


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 3, 2005)

You all make it to the local House Jorasco without attracting too much undue attention (I assume everyone is going?)  The house itself is small; with only a few rooms, and simple.  It is comfortable and cozy, though.  It is not a hospital; it is a house.  There are three halflings who live there; Addie, Nan and Osbert, and they have the appearance and mannerisms of favored old grandparents.

As you walk up, Addie is outside sweeping the walkway.  She glances at the slumped man you are jointly supporting and her faces scrunches up in a "tsk, tsk."

"Oh, dearie, what has that poor man done to himself?" she asks.  "Or did you do it?"  Her voice takes on a scolding demeaner, but it's in a good-natured way.  "Nan!  Osbert!" she calls, sticking her head into the doorway.  "We have someone here we need to help!"

She ushers you insides, not letting you have a chance to make much conversation with her.  You are led through a front sitting room and into a smaller room with a simple bed on it, and she motions for you to lay the man down on the bed.  

"Now.  What seems to have happened here?" she asks as she starts to gather her things and put a pot of water over the fire.


----------



## solkan_uk (Oct 3, 2005)

"We just found him like that, we could really do with talking to him - if you can get him back on his feat and not so nonsensical." Arlanenen says, as casually as she can manage.


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 4, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor helps put the wounded man on the bed and looks at the halfling. "I'm afraid we cannot pay you a whole lot of gold for treating this man, but we urge you to do so anyway. We were going out to visit a professor from Morgrave University, who is currently doing some field work in the hills. We found the man in the garden behind the house. He was behaving strangely when this shifter and warforged passed by the house and helped us ease his pain."

Alastor leaves the strange happenings of last night out of his explanation on purpose. There's no need to get things mixed up. Then he continues with a serious expression: "We really need for this man to get better so we're able to question him about what happened at the house, because he was obviously attacked by some alien being of great power, certainly something I've never heard about before. We need to get to the bottom of this, miss, before the creature or whatever it is strikes again."


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2005)

*Galec*

The shifter quirks up an eyebrow at his new companion's words. 

"While I'd surely never shirk a challenge, is there some reason this kind of assault shouldn't first be reported to the local constabulary?"


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 5, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor looks almost surprised at Galec: "Do you honestly think that the local sheriff is capable of handling this sort of situation? I highly doubt it. He's used to bandits, highway robberies, thieves and perhaps a few raiding goblins or two from Darguun, but this...? No..."

He takes a deep breath before continuing his explanation: "I don't doubt that law enforcement in this town is capable of handling day-to-day affairs, but I think to put a stop to this assault is far beyond their abilities and experience, and I don't think they have the necessarry ressources to conduct a proper investigation. Besides, it would cause panic in the whole town and only make our job of solving this mystery a whole lot more difficult than it has to be. If we can put a stop to this before the creature strikes again, nobody will ever need to know..."

Alastor points at Galec, Darksheen and Arlanen: "Are you with me on this one? I doubt I'm the only one who wishes to get to the bottom of this."


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2005)

"I be. It is all intriguing to me, though it might have to do with my intrinsic curiosity I was made-forged with," says Darksheen.


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2005)

*Galec*

The shifter stands tall, hand resting on the pommel of his sword as he announces "Aye. Dol Dorn's gifts are at your disposal. It sounds a worthy test of strength and mettle."


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 5, 2005)

Addie's face goes through a range of emotions during your conversation; ranging from surprise, to skepticism, to suspicion, to sneakiness and finally ending back on skepticism.  It's clear that she thinks _*you*_ are the ones talking nonsense.

Still, she takes her role as healer seriously.  "Healing his injuries should be no issue; your "saint" here," she says with some subtle scorn, pointing at the shifter, "could do that.  If he comes out of it rambling, or panicked, though, that's a bit more difficult.  Perhaps we can heal him, and keep him just on the verge of sleep; in a hypnotic, sleep-like state where he can answer questions calmly.  Is that acceptible to you?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2005)

*Galec*

Galec's shoulders twitch as he notes the tone of the female's voice, but for the moment he holds back a retort. 

"That sounds perfect. I healed him before, but apparently so much vigor so soon was too much for him.  A state where he's less likely to re-injure himself would be ideal."


----------



## solkan_uk (Oct 5, 2005)

"That sounds great, thankyou"


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 6, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor looks at the halfling: "Your proposal sounds like a viable option, miss. We need all the information this man can give us."

Then he starts thinking to himself. _That shifter sure has faith in his deity, but I think he fails to see the seriousness of the situation. If the creature was capable of tearing down an entire wall section, it will likely be able to tear us apart in a similar fashion..._


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 7, 2005)

"Fine," Maddie says.  "Leave me alone with him for an hour, then.  I don't need an audience to fix him."

She ushers you into a sitting room, and Nan and Osbert bustle into the sick-room as well, brewing teas and other concoctions, and rushing around a great deal.  You are left more or less on your own in the sitting room with a kettle of whistling tea and several soft, warm biscuits on a small, decorative plate.

_(This would be a great opportunity for the group of you to catch up with each other, introduce yourselves more thoroughly, and perhaps strategize on what you want to do next, and what you want to ask the injured man.  I'll keep my hands out of it for a little while and let you all roleplay that up for a bit.)_


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 7, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor takes a seat in one of the armchairs (presuming they're not halfling-sized), relaxes and asks Galec and Darksheen: "So what are you two actually doing in this little out-of-the-way town?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2005)

*Galec*

The shifter's shoulders and fingers twitch a bit. 

"Actually?" he says, raising an eyebrow. "You say that as though you doubt my sincerity, but I'll take that to mean you'd prefer elaboration, instead."

Leaning forward in his chair, Galec continues. "I've been gifted twice in my life. Once in the powers of my birthright as a shifter, then once again when Dol Dorn chose to grant me the power of bestowing his miracles. It's a double blessing few will ever know, and my local temple was ... " he pauses a moment, nose wrinkling as he obviously looks for the best phrasing, "... they felt it wasn't right to horde such a one as me. They sent me out to the farther places to spread the word of Dol Dorn, using myself and my gifts to show the strength and power of our god. This town is but a stop for me, but it seems to me the current situation might be a wonderful opportunity to do just what my mission asks of me."


----------



## Krug (Oct 10, 2005)

Darksheen shifts uncomfortably. "Well I'm doing research." He doesn't quite continue, quite unused to all this socialisation thing.


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2005)

*Galec*

Galec turns his attention to Darksheen.

"Really? And here I thought warforged were usually the _subject_ of research. What exactly are you researching out here on the verge of things?"


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 11, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor leans forward in his armchair to meet the shifter's gaze: "So the priests sent you into the most thinly populated parts of Eberron to spread the word of Dol Dorn? That sounds strange to me... Perhaps they didn't want you around the temple? Perhaps they didn't see your heritage as a blessing? After all, we all know how the Church of the Silver Flame treated your kind during their lycanthrope-hunting years..."

After asking the question, Alastor slumps back into the armchair wondering whether his comments were correct or just plain hurtful. He runs his right hand through his hair and suddenly remembers that he hasn't properly introduced himself and figures it would be the perfect way to distract the shifter from his rather unpolite questions.

"Well, my name's Alastor, as I've already mentioned and I'm from Cyre. I served in one my country's companies as a wizard specialized in war magic. I was on a mission in the Eldeen Reaches when disaster struck my beloved homeland and turned into the cursed piece of dirt we now all know as The Mournland. Now, I serve only myself and those willing to pay for my services as a sword for hire."


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2005)

Galec bristles at what Alastor's suggesting about his church, but gets something of a self-satisfied sneer as the spellcaster relates his own background.

"You're one of those, are you? Tore your own land to shreds with godless magics, then set off into the other lands to quest for personal profit. I shouldn't doubt you'd not understand the complexities of the church. Dol Dorn doesn't seek the weak masses; he seeks strength. Where better to find it than in those places closest to the edge? Certainly the population is thin here, but mine is a god of strength. A few truly powerful worshipers serve his calling far better than a paltry mass of weak-kneed cretins obiescent before the Silver Flame."

He sounds certain enough, but the twitching in his shoulders is back. It could be merely a symptom of his animal side, or it could expose an unease he's currently unready to share.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 11, 2005)

_(Hee, hee!  Fun!)_


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 11, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor raises an eyebrow, clearly surprised by Galec's remark. Then he leans forward and looks sternly at the shifter: "Cyre was the most advanced of all the nations of Khorvaire, we dared go places in our research that nobody else had the courage to go. Honestly, we didn't need the gods, because what good have they ever done for us? They get our prayers yet few are ever answered. We made magic that transcended the very planes of this world, our arcane might was unsurpassed by any other nation. I believe we were subject to some large-scale act of terrorism possibly performed by one of the other nations to put Cyre out of the war and unfortunately they succeeded."


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2005)

*Galec*

Galec seems to settle back a moment, and points knowingly to Alastor to say, "Gods are not required to make themselves known, but choose at their will and with a wisdom we cannot fully comprehend. It's only a fool believes they must answer every sniveling call for a better job or a prettier wife or a milder winter. This life is made to test us; if the gods handed us our living just for asking nicely, what sort of limp-spined children would we grow into?"

The accusing finger bats at nothing in the air, as if trying to sweep away further argument. The shifter seems satisfied, at least, with the standstill the two appear to have reached. 

"Whether an act of hubris came back to haunt you or 'twas sabotage from an outside force, The Mournland is the result. That you survived it and continue says much about your own strength. If we can agree that we see the world very differently from one another, I think perhaps we could be mighty in combination, Sir Alastor."


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 12, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

"I get your point, Galec, and I didn't mean praying to the gods for simple things like good weather or a plentiful harvest, but if Cyre wasn't intended to wield the incredible amount of arcane might it actually wielded then wouldn't the gods have stopped us from pursuing those levels of power? We believed and still believe in the gods, but it's hard for a man to have a strong faith when he was able to last longer than his own country... We're bitter and filled with anger because of this disaster. I think you can understand that."

Again, he slumps back into the armchair and admits: "You're right that The Mournland is the result of some sort of disaster whether it was brought upon us by a foreign power or our own ambitions, it's still the only thing that is left of a once mighty nation..."

Thinking about his beloved homeland almost brings tears to his eyes, but he quickly wipes them away with the back of his hand.


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2005)

*Galec*

Galec's expression softens at the emotion his new companion is clearly working to restrain. He stands and walks across the room to him. 

"I am a brusque person, not always as understanding or tactful as I should be. Dol Dorn serves me well in that I'm far more suited to shows of force than shows of diplomacy."

Here he holds out his hand. "Please, however, accept my apology. I did not mean to cause you this pain you clearly feel, though I admire your ability to face it."


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 12, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor shakes the shifter's hand: "It's okay, apology accepted, Galec."


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2005)

Addie comes slowly out of the room at this point, wiping her eyes on the back of her hand.  "He's ready; you can come ask him your questions now.  But," she puts a suddenly alert finger right under your noses, "one sign of distressing him and I'll have to insist that we stop.  I don't want a relapse!"

She leads you slowly into the sickroom, which is dark and curtained.  There are a few stools for some of you to sit; the rest will have to stand.  The bed takes up most of the room.

Your patient lies under the covers.  He seems as if he's muttering and waving his head slowly in his sleep.


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2005)

*Galec, shifter cleric*

Galec hangs back a little, worried his less human appearance may set the man off.

"If we've only a few questions, I suppose we should get right to the heart of the matter," he mutters, then raises his voice. 

"Sir, we're the ones who found you and brought you here for help. Can you tell us what attacked you?"


----------



## Krug (Oct 14, 2005)

Darksheen is glad that the hot-tempered episode is over. Humans...odd creatures.


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 14, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor steps up in front of Galec to avoid the man possibly catching a glimpse of the shifter. Then he waits for him to answer Galec's question...


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 17, 2005)

The man moans, and shakes his head back and forth in his sleep.  Cold sweat streams down his face.  His visage is a snarl of rage and fear.  But he answers coherently.

"I've never seen anything like it.  I couldn't even see it.  It was dark...  all dark...  and huge...  THE EYES!....  NO!!  No!   [size=-2]no...[/size]"  He slowly stops talking, and his face relaxes a bit.

Addie looks at you nervously.  "I don't like this!" she whispers.  "Who is this man?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 17, 2005)

Steps outside the room echo in the small home.  Just then a head pokes in, "Addie?" says a half-elven woman with long brown hair and deep blue eyes.  "Oh, is this a bad time?" she asks seeing so many gathered around Addie and her patient. She steps a bit more into the light of the door frame, but remains outside until invited in.  She is wearing a travel cloak over simple attire common in Greenblade, an empty, thin scabbard is attached to her hip.


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2005)

"I've no idea who he is. I suppose that's the next question: Sir, forget about the ... darkness. Let's go a little easy, yes? Who are you, and how did you happen to be at the house where we found you?"



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Steps outside the room echo in the small home.  Just then a head pokes in, "Addie?" says a half-elven woman with long brown hair and deep blue eyes.  "Oh, is this a bad time?" she asks seeing so many gathered around Addie and her patient. She steps a bit more into the light of the door frame, but remains outside until invited in.  She is wearing a travel cloak over simple attire common in Greenblade, an empty, thin scabbard is attached to her hip.




Galec lifts an eyebrow to the healer, nodding his head to indicate the female in the entranceway.

"Friend of yours?"


----------



## solkan_uk (Oct 17, 2005)

"Well that was creepy. Still I don't think he's going to tell us much more..." she turns to look at the new arrival in the doorway.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 17, 2005)

Addie's face is white.  She starts a bit at the newcomer, then turns her eyes back to the sick man.  "Just a neighbor; don't mind her.  She's harmless."

The man on the bed tosses a bit more, breathing loudly.  He still looks like he's in a restless sleep.  "Vittor.  Vittor...  des Cassadors..."

He nearly sits up; his eyes opening wide and bloodshot.  "THE PROFESSOR!" he screams, then lowers himself back down slowly, his eyes closing again.  "A fool," he says.  "The stones!"  his voice turns to a painful moan.  Blood drips slowly from his nostrils, but he's still white and clammy; his face a stark rictus.  "The stones..." he whispers one more time.

Addie looks very nervous.  "I... I don't know if we should continue..." she says absently.


----------



## solkan_uk (Oct 17, 2005)

"What stones?" asks Arlanen, moving closer.


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 18, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

"I think we'd better stop our little interrogation now. The man needs to rest." Then Alastor starts pondering the meaning of the man's words.

_The professor has obviously gone missing, so the man must be some sort of assistant to the professor. What did he mean with 'Vittor des Cassadors'? Is it the name of somebody or some place? And finally, what could the stones he's refering to be? This is indeed a strange place..._

"Does anyone know what he's talking about?" Alastor looks around, clearly puzzled by the man's words.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 18, 2005)

_(Hint: check out the map of the town I posted at the beginning of play.  Especially those of you who live here would know it really well.)_


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2005)

*Galec*

"This is a mining town, no? So I suppose there are no end of stones, but isn't there also some sort of stone circle to the Northwest of town?"

_OOC: Galec isn't local, so I'm not sure how much he'd know other than 'hey, someone put those rocks in a circle.' Figured it was best to keep it vague, then. _


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 18, 2005)

As the woman and the shifter turn to give her attention she bows carefully but does not interrupt.  It is obvious that everyone is more interested in Addie's patient, that she feels like she is intruding.  Maybe coming so quickly at Addie's summons was a bad plan.  Still if she was to find out what made Addie so impatient and frightened she needed to be here now.  This man is obviously the patient she ment, Jor was glad that she was here to witness despite any intrusion.


----------



## Krug (Oct 18, 2005)

_Sorry been crushed by work and hope to be posting regularly again._

Darksheen nods. "These stones are a good starting point, yes... and the question as to what research, Galen, which I have pondered a while (ahem), it is about the survivability of the bodies and the onset of decay, and how it means to beyond mortality; ever-living, never rusting."


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2005)

*Galec*

The shifter's shoulders twitch once, then he nods to Darksheen's agreement.

"Unless anyone else has a better idea where we might run across the source of dark, slimy evil that breaks down walls, perhaps we should head out while there's still plenty of day left. If nothing else, it will give Vittor a chance to rest, and hopefully regain that measure of his sanity he seems to have lost."

Galec adjusts his gear to leave, though he waits for the others to approve or veto his plan.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 19, 2005)

_(Erekose13--sorry, I'm blanking on your character's name right now--if you want to tag along with the group from this point out, this is a good opportunity.  Do you have any ideas in mind why you would jump in?)_


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 19, 2005)

Seeing the others turn to leave the man alone at Addie's request, Jor pipes in, "Sorry to intrude, Addie had asked me to come. She said there might be something of interest here.  I admit that I am curious by yourselves and this man here.  I am Jorenna Lorren, investigator by trade.  If you'd have me I'd like to help, mysteries like this one are so intriguing."

_ooc: yup absolutely, I'll tag along from here._


----------



## solkan_uk (Oct 19, 2005)

"I have no problem with that, I don't know quite what happened to the others who were with us? Perhaps they were a'feared of the house?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2005)

*Galec Setou*

"Lucky thing we happened along, then," Galec says. To the newcomer he adds, "An investigator would be most welcome, Miss Lorren, as we're quite baffled ourselves about what manner of monstrosity attacked this man."

When everyone's gathered their gear and agreed, Galec heads out with them to the stone circle.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 19, 2005)

"Excellent.  I'd like the opportunity later to see the scene of where you say something attacked this man, but for now I agree that following the lead that he has provided will prove most enlightening I believe." replies Jor.


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 20, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor looks at the newcomer: "Greetings, Jorenna. Alastor, spell-slinger for hire. I'm pleased to meet you. Well, I believe we were about to head out to investigate this."


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 20, 2005)

The standing stones are on the very edge of town, obscured by thick trees, who's leaves are brilliant orange, red and yellow.  A cool wind sighs through them, covering any sound from the village behind you.  The sky has darkened and cooled, as if more rain were imminent.

The stones themselves are foreign, and somewhat disturbing.  They are jet black, and cold to the touch.  There is a strange sense around them, as if they were somehow watching and listening to you as you enter the circle.  You each have a strong urge to whisper and keep hidden _(You don't have to actually do so, but you have a strong feeling to do so whether you choose to or not)_.  They have strange, worn carvings on them that are vaguely disturbing, although they are so worn that it's very difficult to discern exactly what they are supposed to represent.

Even to untrained eyes, the site looks disturbed.  The grass and ground are heavily trampled and rutted, and many of the trees and shrubs in the area are torn and broken.  There is a miasmic smell that makes you each feel nausous _(I may need Fort saves to resist affects--you can go ahead and make them now, if you like, even if it doesn't come up after all)_.  The smell is strongest around areas that seem smeared in an otherworldly blue slime.

Also, crudely written on each of the stones themselves in a dark, myterious drying fluid _(Survival check might identify--I know we lost the ranger and the druid, but does anyone else have any ranks?)_ is the following script, in runes that none of you recognize.


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2005)

*Galec Setou*

Rolls:[sblock] Lousy Fort save: 3+3=6

I don't have Survival, but I'm wondering if Knowledge (religion) might be useful in getting a bead on what the stones might be for / what might have been done here given the level and kind of disturbance. I rolled it, but feel free to disregard if it's not relevant: 16+2=18[/sblock]

Galec wanders the circle, taking in the sights, his sensitive shifter nose curling up at the stench. He studies the worn carvings and the newer runes, hoping to find something more familiar than the presence of yet more slime.

"Looks like our culprit either came from here, to here, or has another slimy companion about," he says during his circuit, his voice sounding entirely too loud to him. He winces at how ... abrasive it suddenly seems.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 20, 2005)

*Galec:*[sblock]Galec, you are now _Nauseated:_ Experiencing stomach distress. Nauseated creatures are unable to attack, cast spells, concentrate on spells, or do anything else requiring attention. The only action such a character can take is a single move action per turn.  This condition will last as long as you are in the stone circle.  If you leave, recover and re-enter (after at least a few rounds of recovering) you can make another save attempt to try and block the effects of the stench.  As long as we're just standing around investigating, it won't make too much different, although it gives you a chance to do some roleplaying.  

Your knowledge (religion) check jogs something in the back of your head that you saw in an old codex once during your early studies in the mysteries of your god.  The script looks similar to some text in an ancient language of Xoriat, the Hell from which all kinds of nightmarish creatures spring.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2005)

*Galec Setou*

Galec's eyes suddenly go wide. He puts one hand over his mouth, his stomach convulsing, and runs out of the circle. He falls to his knees, breathing deep the fresher air outside the stones. As his stomach settles, his mind hits on a memory.

"I thought it looked familiar," he mutters, then calls out to his companions. "The script. I can't read it, but I think I know where it comes from. It very much resembles the language from a monster-hell called Xoriat. If someone's conjured beasts from there ..." he shudders, though it's unclear if this is from the lingering effects of the stench or the thought of Xoriat.


----------



## Krug (Oct 21, 2005)

"Xoriat? Monster hell? Intersting. What colour are the creatures?" asks Darksheen.


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2005)

*Galec Setou*

Galec stands, running a hand through his hair and squaring his shoulders as he slowly regains control of himself.

"Color? I couldn't tell you. I only remember a vague reference in an old codex early in my training. I suppose, if the slime is any indication, there's definitely some blue involved, though." He actually cracks a wry grin at the last sentence.


----------



## solkan_uk (Oct 21, 2005)

Arlanen stays back, "Why is colour relevant?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 21, 2005)

Rolls:[sblock]Fort Saev 9
Search 8[/sblock]

Jor takes a look around to try and find any additional clues that might have been left.  With a cursory glance she is unable to find anything more, but decides that it would be best to do a more thourough search of the area.  The miasma is a little much for her after just a few moments and she retires to a safe distance away. "Egh, that is disgusting.  When the nausea has passed she will try to see if she can deduce anything from the clues that have already been gathered.

_[ooc: Investigate check fails, fort save fails, unable to take 20 on another investigate check.  Will come back when nausea passes.]_


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 22, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor pulls the top of his shirt up to cover his mouth, but he still feels like throwing up because of the stench. He takes a good long look at the stones and the writing to see if he recognizes anything that he might have read about during his training in Cyre.

Rolls
[sblock]Fortitude Save = 3
Knowledge (arcana) check = 19
Knowledge (history) check = 26[/sblock]


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 25, 2005)

_(Alastor and Jor, you are both nauseated--essentially you can't do anything except take move actions is what the rules call for, but like Galec, it gives you a chance to roleplay it out.  If you leave the stone circle, you can recover after a few rounds, and if you re-enter, you can make a new save.)_

*Alastor:*[sblock]_Knowledge Arcana check:_ You know that some standing stones have more than just druidical properties.  Some are also useful in summoning creatures from the various orbiting planes to Eberron itself.  You don't know, though, if these stones are that type or not.

_Knowledge History check:_However, you do know two things about these stones in particular: 1) the local druids do indeed revere this place as sacred to them.  There are some that live in a lodge not far from town.  If they rever the place, it argues against your suspicion from the other knowledge check, unless the druids themselves are simply mistaken.  2) These stones are very old, and date back to the days of the goblinoid Empire.  You'd know the basics of the hobgoblin empire, and how it fell to the daelkyr from Xoriat.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 25, 2005)

Jor waits a few moments before trying to re-enter the miasma.  This time the effect is much stronger and she is forced to move quite aways, emptying her stomach in a most unflattering way.  "I don't think I'll be of much help up there. Let me know if you find any clues, I'm just going to catch my breath over here."

OOC: [sblock]
Fort Save 3
She is not going to try again, unless someone finds a clue.[/sblock]


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 25, 2005)

_(Ouch!  I was going to mention you get a +5 on a second attempt to pass, since you've had a few moments to get acclimated, but that won't help you much.  )_


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 25, 2005)

_(nope, I guess the dice gods have determined that she is the squeemish sort.)_


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 26, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

Alastor quickly withdraws from the stone circle after having drawn some conclusions. He coughs a little as he pulls the top of his shirt down in order to breathe some fresh air. Then he looks at the others:

"Well, I've come to a couple of conclusions and I think you'll be interested in hearing them. This could very well be a summoning circle for summoning extraplanar creatures to Eberron, but when I come to think of it, this more looks like a sacred place that the local druids revere. As far as I can remember, they have a lodge not far from here."

He takes a deep breath of fresh air before continuing: "What I do know for certain, however, is that these stones date back to the days of the great hobgoblin empire that was here, before humans colonized Khorvaire. They fell to the horrible monstrosities known as the daelkyr from the plane of Xoriat, the plane of madness..."

"Perhaps we should go ask the druids about this place?"

Alastor is extremely eager to get to the bottom of this. There's excitement in his voice.


----------



## Krug (Oct 26, 2005)

Darksheen nods. "That would be advisable. Nasty nasty druids..."


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2005)

*Galec Setou*

Galec shrugs his shoulders as he finally pulls himself together. Seeing Jor's reaction to re-entering, he thinks twice about doing so. At Alastor's suggestion, he nods his head. 

"That's secondary confirmation that Xoriat is connected to these stones. Whether the druids worship them or not, it won't hurt to question them about the circle. Hopefully if we need to return, the stench that plagues us will have lessened enough for more extended investigation."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 26, 2005)

"I hope that stench goes away.  To the druids then?  I would like to see the scene of the crime later if possible." Jor says to Galec, not realizing that the scene would probably upset her stomach even more.


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 27, 2005)

*Alastor - Human Warmage*

"Well, Galec, I very much doubt that the druids would be in league with the daelkyr, after all it was the Gatekeeper druids who managed to sever the link between Eberron and Xoriat, and as far as I remember all the druid sects worship nature and not the abominations that are the inhabitants of Xoriat. There could of course be underground druid cults dedicated to the daelkyr, but I doubt it..."

Then Alastor turns to Jor, looking seriously concerned for the woman: "Are you sure, you want to go there? The place looked like a disaster with blood and guts everywhere..." He almost gets sick just thinking about it.

"We could let you investigate it later, but for now I think we should visit the local druid sect and ask them a couple of questions regarding this place and whether or not they know anything about the monster that's roaming around."

Alastor turns around and starts walking to the druid lodge.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 2, 2005)

"It does not sound very pleasant no, but I think that there might be some clues that might have been missed or perhaps even just another set of eyes might help decipher something. But later, yes, the druids will be good to talk to.  They will hopefully know more about these stones at the very least whether they have anything to do with the realm of madness or not." replies Jor.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 2, 2005)

_(Sorry I haven't been around much; I've been pretty swamped with work just recently.  I'll try and update in the next day or two, but I may not be able to get to it until sometime next week, just as a heads-up.  I'm out of town over the weekend.)_


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 2, 2005)

_(np, thanks for the update. real life always takes precedence)_


----------



## MadMaxim (Nov 27, 2005)

_(Joshua have you got any idea when you'll be able to continue the adventure? I keep checking every day, but unfortunately there has been no progress)_


----------

